# lab work results



## gelf

5/23/11

Glucose 146 H (74-106)
BUN 16 (9-23)
Creatinine 0.9 (0.5-1.3)
Bun/Creat ration 18 (8-27)
Sodium serum 140 (132-146)
potassium serum 3.7 (3.6-5.2)
chloride serum 101 (99-109)
carbon dioxide total 27 (20-31)
calcium serum 9.7 (8.8-10.6)
protein total serum 7.4 (6.5-8.3)
Albumin serum 4.4 (3.9-4.5)
a/g ratio 1.5 (1.1-2.5)
bilirubin total 0.4 (0.3-1.2)
alkaline phosphatase, s 89 (45-129)
AST (SGOT) 29 (0-34)
ALT (SGPT) 26 (10-49)

Lipid panel
cholesterol total 230 H (0-200)
triglycerides 351 H (0-250)
HDL cholesterol 41 (40-59)
VLDL cholesterol cal 70 H (5-40)
LDL cholestrole calc 119 H (0-99)

hemoglobin A1C 6.7 H (4.0 - 6.0)
*
thyroxine (t4) free, direct, s, t4, free (direct) 1.35 (0.89-1.76)
TSH 1.762 (0.550-4.780)
Thyroxine (t4) 13.2 H (5.0-12.0)
thriiodothryronine (te) 215 H (71-180)
thyroid peroxidase (TPO) 8 (0-34)
antithyroglobulin ab < 20 (0-40) (siemens (DPC) ICMA Methodology)
triiodothyronine, free serum 4.1 (2.0 -4.4)*

is there another test I should be asking for the endo to do?


----------



## gelf

p.s. this was also prior to starting 25 mg synthroid


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> 5/23/11
> 
> Glucose 146 H (74-106)
> BUN 16 (9-23)
> Creatinine 0.9 (0.5-1.3)
> Bun/Creat ration 18 (8-27)
> Sodium serum 140 (132-146)
> potassium serum 3.7 (3.6-5.2)
> chloride serum 101 (99-109)
> carbon dioxide total 27 (20-31)
> calcium serum 9.7 (8.8-10.6)
> protein total serum 7.4 (6.5-8.3)
> Albumin serum 4.4 (3.9-4.5)
> a/g ratio 1.5 (1.1-2.5)
> bilirubin total 0.4 (0.3-1.2)
> alkaline phosphatase, s 89 (45-129)
> AST (SGOT) 29 (0-34)
> ALT (SGPT) 26 (10-49)
> 
> Lipid panel
> cholesterol total 230 H (0-200)
> triglycerides 351 H (0-250)
> HDL cholesterol 41 (40-59)
> VLDL cholesterol cal 70 H (5-40)
> LDL cholestrole calc 119 H (0-99)
> 
> hemoglobin A1C 6.7 H (4.0 - 6.0)
> *
> thyroxine (t4) free, direct, s, t4, free (direct) 1.35 (0.89-1.76)
> TSH 1.762 (0.550-4.780)
> Thyroxine (t4) 13.2 H (5.0-12.0)
> thriiodothryronine (te) 215 H (71-180)
> thyroid peroxidase (TPO) 8 (0-34)
> antithyroglobulin ab < 20 (0-40) (siemens (DPC) ICMA Methodology)
> triiodothyronine, free serum 4.1 (2.0 -4.4)*
> 
> is there another test I should be asking for the endo to do?


Holy Jumpin' Grasshoppers! You are hyper for sure!! Your FREE T3(triiodothyronine) is through the roof.

And this thyroid problem most likely accounts for high cholesterol and glucose. What is your blood pressure like?

You have a touch of TPO which does suggest autoimmune.

At this point, we just need for the rest of the results to come in and reassess the situation. That is my humble opinion.


----------



## gelf

my blood pressure is high. they;re treating it wth a combo pill right now. quinipril 40/hctz ( i was on furosemide for years) soemtimes its fine.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> my blood pressure is high. they;re treating it wth a combo pill right now. quinipril 40/hctz ( i was on furosemide for years) soemtimes its fine.


I'll bet it's high. Glad you are on a med for it. Wow!


----------



## gelf

they took blood yesterday too, so we'll see how a month of synthroid and lipitor has helped.


----------



## lainey

And what's the plan for the glucose? That A1c, at 6.7, deserves more attention than the cholesterol IMHO. Over 6.5 is considered diabetes.


----------



## gelf

the plan is to address that this Thursday along with the results of the biopsy and latest blood work. he mentioned that he's thinking of 1 or 2 medicines for the blood sugar, and possibly another one for the cholesterol/triglycerides.

he told my husband during the biopsy that he was being aggressive on the thyroid because he has previously treated several people with cancer that were exposed at Three Mile Island like I was.


----------



## gelf

i've had some up and down days lately. like i said in an earlier post, i ran a 101 fever sunday night, gone by bedtime and felt a little off when i got up. i had to lay down for another 15 minutes to get rid of it.

yesterday afternoon, i was feeling even worse. headache. felt hot (i didn't have a thermometer at work) and my entire neck (front and back) ached like i had a vertebrae out of whack. my chest also hurt. the few times I coughed my throat stung/ached for a few minutes afterward.

my right kidney (the one they operated on) also felt inflamed and sore. i couldn't do any work for my concentration level.

is this part of the thyroid problem? or just a coincidence?

Quote:
Originally Posted by gelf View Post
i've had some up and down days lately. like i said in an earlier post, i ran a 101 fever sunday night, gone by bedtime and felt a little off when i got up. i had to lay down for another 15 minutes to get rid of it.

yesterday afternoon, i was feeling even worse. headache. felt hot (i didn't have a thermometer at work) and my entire neck (front and back) ached like i had a vertebrae out of whack. my chest also hurt. the few times I coughed my throat stung/ached for a few minutes afterward.

my right kidney (the one they operated on) also felt inflamed and sore. i couldn't do any work for my concentration level.

is this part of the thyroid problem? or just a coincidence?
I don't know about the kidney but some of the other symptoms could apply to the thyroid.

We are waiting on pathology, right?

Graves' Disease, Lupus (Systemic & Discoid), Sjogren's and old age. Armour........3 1/2 grains per day.

Welcome all members! Thank you everyone for participating on this board, for helping other posters and for sharing your experiences and wisdom!

"We Rock"
Reply With Quote


----------



## gelf

right. tomorrow. *sighs*


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> right. tomorrow. *sighs*


Listen; we must know. Not knowing is where the danger lies. None the less, I wish for you good news. You "know" that I do!

You have been through a lot of angst here lately; time for a break!

Thank you for the favor (you know what I mean!) LOL!


----------



## gelf

2 hours until i get my results.
fingers crossed and I's dotted. :a1Thyroid:


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> 2 hours until i get my results.
> fingers crossed and I's dotted. :a1Thyroid:


If it is any comfort, I and others are waiting w/you. Do you have a family member who has been supportive of you throughout all of this?


----------



## gelf

hubby will be there.
he hates doctors, but he sat in on the biopsy and he told me he wasn't going to let me go to this one alone.


----------



## webster2

What a great hubby! Thinking of you.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> hubby will be there.
> he hates doctors, but he sat in on the biopsy and he told me he wasn't going to let me go to this one alone.


What a good husband; thank God for hubby! I am glad; it is not good to be alone at such times.


----------



## gelf

lipids were better

cholesterol, total 146 mg (0-200)
triglycerides 260 mg (0-250)
hdl cholesterol 35 (40-59)
vldl cholesterol 52 (5-40)
ldl cholesterol 59 (0-99)
ast (sgot) 28 (0-34)
alt (sgpt) 26 (10-49)

he's going to repeat the labs again on the 25th of july, along with the thyroid panel (including a TSI).

he did listen and changed my Lipitor to Pravastatin so my insurance would cover it.


----------



## gelf

ok, now the pathology report

1. right thyroid nodule, 7mm, lower inferior, fine needle aspiration (ten smears:
rare thyroid follicle cells with Hurthle cell features. see comment.
blood, scant colloid.

comment: hypocellularity precludes definitive classification. nonetheless, the presence of thyroid follicle cells with Hurthle cell change raises the possibility of a Hurthle cell neoplasm. a repeat fine need aspiration is suggested to further characterize this nodule.

2. left thyroid nodule, 8mm, mid medial, fine needle aspiration (four smears):
-- negative for malignant cells.
-- no definitive thyroid follicle cells present. see comment.

comment: this specimen consists of blood predominantly. some possible colloid is noted. hypocellularity precludes classification. if clinically indicated, the recommendation is a repeat fine needle aspiration.

so i'm scheduled for a second fna on the 28th of july.

yay...


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> lipids were better
> 
> cholesterol, total 146 mg (0-200)
> triglycerides 260 mg (0-25)
> hdl cholesterol 35 (40-59)
> vldl cholesterol 52 (5-40)
> ldl cholesterol 59 (0-99)
> ast (sgot) 28 (0-34)
> alt (sgpt) 26 (10-49)
> 
> he's going to repeat the labs again on the 25th of july, along with the thyroid panel (including a TSI).
> 
> he did listen and changed my Lipitor to Pravastatin so my insurance would cover it.


I am glad he changed your Rx so insurance can help. How are you going to get those Triglycerides down? Did doc have any suggestions?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> ok, now the pathology report
> 
> 1. right thyroid nodule, 7mm, lower inferior, fine needle aspiration (ten smears:
> rare thyroid follicle cells with Hurthle cell features. see comment.
> blood, scant colloid.
> 
> comment: hypocellularity precludes definitive classification. nonetheless, the presence of thyroid follicle cells with Hurthle cell change raises the possibility of a Hurthle cell neoplasm. a repeat fine need aspiration is suggested to further characterize this nodule.
> 
> 2. left thyroid nodule, 8mm, mid medial, fine needle aspiration (four smears):
> -- negative for malignant cells.
> -- no definitive thyroid follicle cells present. see comment.
> 
> comment: this specimen consists of blood predominantly. some possible colloid is noted. hypocellularity precludes classification. if clinically indicated, the recommendation is a repeat fine needle aspiration.
> 
> so i'm scheduled for a second fna on the 28th of july.
> 
> yay...


Glad you are having another FNA but in my mind, I don't know why they don't just go ahead and take the thyroid out. Right thyroid results are suggestive of cancer and the left is very vasucular.

Well..................hurry up July 28.

What is your opinion?


----------



## gelf

he didn't have any more specific suggestions other than to keep taking the pravastatin. talking with my relatives, getting it down that far is actually about the best that can be expected. maybe once we get a definite answer on the thyroid and properly treated, the liver involvement will be lessened.


----------



## gelf

he and I want to make certain that it is definitely cancer before we take it out.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> he and I want to make certain that it is definitely cancer before we take it out.


Oh, gottcha'! Thank you! Hurry up 7/23/11


----------



## gelf

i've been feeling blah. not quite depressed, but down and out. i can't seem to get my uhmph into doing stuff. hubby and i have been having screaming matches to add to my stress level. i try and do my distraction methods but they aren't working now.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i've been feeling blah. not quite depressed, but down and out. i can't seem to get my uhmph into doing stuff. hubby and i have been having screaming matches to add to my stress level. i try and do my distraction methods but they aren't working now.


You can only endure so much!!! When a person is sick, they just plain run out of patience.

I am lucky I am still married. I was so sick and very very difficult to get along with. You really cannot expect anyone to understand that. Only those of us who have been through it can understand.

That is a huge benefit of this board.

You are just plain worn out. Your "oomph" got up and went!


----------



## webster2

Ugh...I, too, am very lucky to still be married. My husband endured *a lot*. I will keep you & yours in my prayers.


----------



## bigfoot

Yup, feel free to come here to talk about stuff! I know my family is getting tired of hearing my blabbering about thyroid topics, LOL.

I'm sure the surgery will go great and you'll be feeling better soon! :anim_32:


----------



## webster2

bigfoot said:


> Yup, feel free to come here to talk about stuff! I know my family is getting tired of hearing my blabbering about thyroid topics, LOL.
> 
> I'm sure the surgery will go great and you'll be feeling better soon! :anim_32:


I agree on coming here to talk about all things thyroid! I think my family is getting the glazed look! But there's still so much I want to talk about and learn, so here is a great place! :hugs:


----------



## gelf

last night was bad for me. i laid down about 12:30 am and didn't fully get to sleep until real late. i had that twilight zone feeling. wierd.


----------



## webster2

gelf said:


> last night was bad for me. i laid down about 12:30 am and didn't fully get to sleep until real late. i had that twilight zone feeling. wierd.


I am so sorry. Feeling unwell is only magnified when sleep deprived. :hugs: Hang in there...:hugs:


----------



## gelf

weekend was ok. didn't sleep much at a time, 2-3 hours cat nap! ha ha
today hubby got sick after breakfast. none of hte ingredients seem to be the culprit, but he says it was. me? i got dumping issues (i know, tmi), but i'm here at work, sucking down some rootbeer and then getting the tea. took 35 minute nap at lunch, just made me sweatier. when i left, he thought i was 'radiating' -- his term when i have a much higher temperature than him. (course he can feel the radiation meds when they do my mag3 and body scans! -- just think what he'll feel if they ever schedule me for a raiu scan!)

countdown: 14 days to blood work, 17 to 2nd biopsy. sigh


----------



## gelf

https://www.brgeneraldoc.org/site46.php

my doctor is the 6th one down -- justin matriciano

his 'fun' site == http://www.cartoonmd.com/


----------



## gelf

off to the eye doc this afternoon. it will be nice to have bifocals that i can actually read through. in the two years i've had bifocals, i haven't been able to read with my glasses on. i have to take them off. i just hope there isn't thryoid problems with my eyes. sarcoid takes a toil on them already.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> weekend was ok. didn't sleep much at a time, 2-3 hours cat nap! ha ha
> today hubby got sick after breakfast. none of hte ingredients seem to be the culprit, but he says it was. me? i got dumping issues (i know, tmi), but i'm here at work, sucking down some rootbeer and then getting the tea. took 35 minute nap at lunch, just made me sweatier. when i left, he thought i was 'radiating' -- his term when i have a much higher temperature than him. (course he can feel the radiation meds when they do my mag3 and body scans! -- just think what he'll feel if they ever schedule me for a raiu scan!)
> 
> countdown: 14 days to blood work, 17 to 2nd biopsy. sigh


Oh, goodness!! I sure hope today finds you "both" feeling so much better? It's a mess, isn't it?








Feel better; both of you and yes.....................hurry up blood work and biopsy. Get it behind you!


----------



## gelf

good news on several fronts from the eye doctor.

1) my prescription improved (this happens occassionally because of the stretchy collagen from the Ehlers Danlos Syndrome)
2) my eyes do not show any damage from thyroid, sarcoidosis or diabetes

now to order the glasses.
i've decided that it'll be cheaper for me to buy my distance lens in one set and a reading prescription in a 2nd pair. i don't have to order sunglasses since my prescription from last year in them was done wrong then and its the correct one now./


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> good news on several fronts from the eye doctor.
> 
> 1) my prescription improved (this happens occassionally because of the stretchy collagen from the Ehlers Danlos Syndrome)
> 2) my eyes do not show any damage from thyroid, sarcoidosis or diabetes
> 
> now to order the glasses.
> i've decided that it'll be cheaper for me to buy my distance lens in one set and a reading prescription in a 2nd pair. i don't have to order sunglasses since my prescription from last year in them was done wrong then and its the correct one now./


Oh, what glorious news. Nothing can be more precious than our eyes. I am very glad to hear this. And I "know" you are!!

Quite a relief to hear the words, "Everything is good!"


----------



## gelf

1 week to labs, 10 days to biopsy
slowly getting there.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> 1 week to labs, 10 days to biopsy
> slowly getting there.


It's a cumbersome process to be sure. And fraught with worry the whole time.

Sending you hugs and reassurances,


----------



## gelf

sightly off topic

went to the vending machine to get my afternoon snack. no reese's peanut butter cups. instead coconut m&ms. yuch. then pushed the button for snickers bar and got skittles instead.

not my afternoon:rolleyes:


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> sightly off topic
> 
> went to the vending machine to get my afternoon snack. no reese's peanut butter cups. instead coconut m&ms. yuch. then pushed the button for snickers bar and got skittles instead.
> 
> not my afternoon:rolleyes:


Glad you were not placing bets on the roulette wheel! LOL!!


----------



## gelf

true true
we're treating ourselves tomorrow for lunch. going to the sushi/hibachi restaurant by us for the lunch special.

ventured into the kitchen last night. made toasted cheese sandwiches and tomato soup. had to use powdered low-fat milk mix but it tasted alright. made it pretty with a sprinkle of parsley on top!


----------



## gelf

darn, i'm out of my cherry throat drops. they keep my throat moist so i dont' cough as much. i picked this up years ago when i first came down with sarcoidosis. my cough recently started up again (at least i don't sound like i'm throwing up as much when i do cough). its the throat drops (ludens or smith bros) or the hydromet. i hate the narcotic effect of the hydromet when its wearing off so i don't take that unless i really need to.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> darn, i'm out of my cherry throat drops. they keep my throat moist so i dont' cough as much. i picked this up years ago when i first came down with sarcoidosis. my cough recently started up again (at least i don't sound like i'm throwing up as much when i do cough). its the throat drops (ludens or smith bros) or the hydromet. i hate the narcotic effect of the hydromet when its wearing off so i don't take that unless i really need to.


I cannot find Ludens or Smith Bros. here in Georgia. At least not in my area. I used to love the Smith Bros. licorice ones.

Bless your heart. Hope you got your "stash" as of this posting!


----------



## gelf

my health plan has this wonderful area called a 'critical illness program'. it used to be called the 'wellness' or something like that. they match you up with a RN who talks you through the problems and procedures. so i've been getting a biweekly phone call with the RN and biweekly on the other week with a counselor. not a full mental health issue but just someone who listens and offers suggestions.

in my biweekly yesterday with my RN, she asked about my glucose readings. i mentioned that i hadn't been able to do my daily ones, since my meter died and i had been waiting to discuss that with my endo at my next visit with him. i also told her that i need a new script and that for the supplier the health plan uses. well, she said she was going to look into getting me one. in the meantime, i called up my endo's nurse and explained about my meter. she said they had some there in the office and would put one aside for me with supplies until i came in for my next appt. i told her that i would pick it up on monday when i go in for my blood work.

and just because i asked, i was given.

i feel a little better now.

still having horrible dreams and sweating & wreastling matches with my covers at night.

hubby's MIL is in the hospital (since last week) with gallstones, kidney stones and possibly a mild stroke. so he's been distracted, moody and easily set off. i hate that. plus he's having a hip pain issue.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> my health plan has this wonderful area called a 'critical illness program'. it used to be called the 'wellness' or something like that. they match you up with a RN who talks you through the problems and procedures. so i've been getting a biweekly phone call with the RN and biweekly on the other week with a counselor. not a full mental health issue but just someone who listens and offers suggestions.
> 
> in my biweekly yesterday with my RN, she asked about my glucose readings. i mentioned that i hadn't been able to do my daily ones, since my meter died and i had been waiting to discuss that with my endo at my next visit with him. i also told her that i need a new script and that for the supplier the health plan uses. well, she said she was going to look into getting me one. in the meantime, i called up my endo's nurse and explained about my meter. she said they had some there in the office and would put one aside for me with supplies until i came in for my next appt. i told her that i would pick it up on monday when i go in for my blood work.
> 
> and just because i asked, i was given.
> 
> i feel a little better now.
> 
> still having horrible dreams and sweating & wreastling matches with my covers at night.
> 
> hubby's MIL is in the hospital (since last week) with gallstones, kidney stones and possibly a mild stroke. so he's been distracted, moody and easily set off. i hate that. plus he's having a hip pain issue.


When it rains, it pours; doesn't it? Will whisper a prayer for MIL! And hubby, and you!!

Yes; sometimes if you let your needs be known........................???? LOL!! Just sometimes though! I am glad and I hope you can pick up the meter and supplies forthwith. This is nothing to fool around with.


----------



## gelf

blood taking went ok. got the meter too.

yesterday I was cleaning up part of my cupboard shelf and my coffee maker went flying off the counter. floor 1 coffee pot destroyed


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> blood taking went ok. got the meter too.
> 
> yesterday I was cleaning up part of my cupboard shelf and my coffee maker went flying off the counter. floor 1 coffee pot destroyed


Well, for Pete's sakes!!! I hope you did not get cut??? I could imagine the mess!

Not a good day by any stretch of the imagination.

Guess it was time for some "cowboy" coffee?


----------



## gelf

nope, didn't get cut. mostly we used the coffee maker to make iced tea. guess its back to the pot on the stove method for now.

on the other hand: i finally remember the lymph node problem i get occassionally. Hidradenitis suppurativa. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hidradenitis-suppurativa/DS00818

or

http://www.hs-usa.org/hidradenitis_suppurativa.htm

its not very pleasant to have....and difficult to get doctors to understand what is going on until you hit them for palpitating the node. :tongue0015:


----------



## gelf

one more day to my biopsy. one more day for webster2 *hugs*


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> one more day to my biopsy. one more day for webster2 *hugs*


Yeah; I just PM'd Webster. Sending you a giant and caring hug. Hope all goes well tomorrow and many of us will be w/you in thought and prayers.


----------



## gelf

I'm in a quandary now. Hubby is insistent on my not having surgery (unless is it definitely cancerous). he doesn't even want to discuss it because his research on the subject has shown that there is too much surgery going on that isn't necessary. and he thinks my endo is cut-happy. my gut instincts tell me that it is most likely cancer, but hubby doesn't even want to consider it yet. he thinks if my endo suggests surgery that i should get a second opinion. every thing i read about hurthle cells, unless it is definitely the graves or hashi's form, that there is a very good chance of them going cancerous and quickly (not as quick as anaplastic TC but more aggressive than pap or foll version). he thinks because my mom only has one nodule and graves and has been biopsied yearly since the early 80's, that i'm going to be in that same group. hubby is supportive, but he is very obstinate on this issue. any suggestions?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> I'm in a quandary now. Hubby is insistent on my not having surgery (unless is it definitely cancerous). he doesn't even want to discuss it because his research on the subject has shown that there is too much surgery going on that isn't necessary. and he thinks my endo is cut-happy. my gut instincts tell me that it is most likely cancer, but hubby doesn't even want to consider it yet. he thinks if my endo suggests surgery that i should get a second opinion. every thing i read about hurthle cells, unless it is definitely the graves or hashi's form, that there is a very good chance of them going cancerous and quickly (not as quick as anaplastic TC but more aggressive than pap or foll version). he thinks because my mom only has one nodule and graves and has been biopsied yearly since the early 80's, that i'm going to be in that same group. hubby is supportive, but he is very obstinate on this issue. any suggestions?


Is your husband a doctor?


----------



## gelf

no but he thinks he knows a lot having a chemistry and physics double major and helping his older siblings with their medical studies.


----------



## tiredgirl

Lab Results

Ultrasound Report

Thyroid size:
Right lobe: 2.17 x 2.29 x 4.76 cm
Left lobe: 1.99 x 2.04 x 4.05 cm
Isthmus: 0.47 cm

Description: The gland is minimally enlarged bilaterally. The parenchyma has a heterogeneous echotexutre and normal blood flow. There are multiple areas of appaarent lymnphocytic inliltration with mild fibrosis and pseudonodule formation. There are no distinct nodules within the gland. There were no abnormal lymph nodes.

Impression:
Inhomogeneous goiter with findings suggestive of Hashinoto's Thryoiditis. There are no lesions amenable to FNA biopsy.

T3 Free 2.59 ref range 2.50 - 3.90
TSH 1.98 ref range 0.34-5.60
Free T4 0.48 ref range 0.58-1.65 this one is coded CL for critical low

Thyro Perox Ab i 750.20 ref range <=10.00 this one is coded H for high

I would appreciate any input on these results. I was told to come back to repeat blood tests in 6 weeks. Guess that means 6 more weeks of feeling bad! Ugh!


----------



## gelf

argh! nurse just called about my request for the Lidocaine at the procedure. the dr said "its more painful in his experience". i held my ground. i want the Lidocaine to keep the insert from hurting so bad! (I kept thinking to myself that the patient is the client and what they want should be considered!!!!)


----------



## Andros

tiredgirl said:


> Lab Results
> 
> Ultrasound Report
> 
> Thyroid size:
> Right lobe: 2.17 x 2.29 x 4.76 cm
> Left lobe: 1.99 x 2.04 x 4.05 cm
> Isthmus: 0.47 cm
> 
> Description: The gland is minimally enlarged bilaterally. The parenchyma has a heterogeneous echotexutre and normal blood flow. There are multiple areas of appaarent lymnphocytic inliltration with mild fibrosis and pseudonodule formation. There are no distinct nodules within the gland. There were no abnormal lymph nodes.
> 
> Impression:
> Inhomogeneous goiter with findings suggestive of Hashinoto's Thryoiditis. There are no lesions amenable to FNA biopsy.
> 
> T3 Free 2.59 ref range 2.50 - 3.90
> TSH 1.98 ref range 0.34-5.60
> Free T4 0.48 ref range 0.58-1.65 this one is coded CL for critical low
> 
> Thyro Perox Ab i 750.20 ref range <=10.00 this one is coded H for high
> 
> I would appreciate any input on these results. I was told to come back to repeat blood tests in 6 weeks. Guess that means 6 more weeks of feeling bad! Ugh!


That is a favorable report on your sonogram. Not the healthiest little gland in the world but nothing tragic. That is very very good.

Now you are in dire need of thyroxine replacement and that will help to stop the antibodies' from attacking your thyroid gland.

Why do you have to wait so long for labs? You are CL; in my mind, this is an emergency situation re getting you on thyroxine.

I personally would raise a stink about this. What do you think about my comment?

And I also think that repeat sonograms over the months would be wise. At least once a year; minimum.


----------



## tiredgirl

I have gotten my family doctor to refer me to a new doctor that treats the symtoms and not just by lab work. May take awhile to get in. In the mean time i am going to have some other labs run and see what they come up with, make a list of all my symtoms and hopefully get someone to help me.


----------



## gelf

my 2nd biopsy experience was more positive. i even changed the drs mind about using lidocaine for future biopsies (his experience was that the patients hurt more with the lidocaine than with.) i didn't hurt until the very last one and that one was not too bad. i didn't feel any of the needle pushes (other than the lidocaine shots!)

my neck is very pretty this morning!!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> my 2nd biopsy experience was more positive. i even changed the drs mind about using lidocaine for future biopsies (his experience was that the patients hurt more with the lidocaine than with.) i didn't hurt until the very last one and that one was not too bad. i didn't feel any of the needle pushes (other than the lidocaine shots!)
> 
> my neck is very pretty this morning!!


Oh, my goodness!!! Have you iced down the area? Just rest and pamper yourself over the weekend!!


----------



## gelf

i iced most of last night. with the Ehlers Danlos Syndrome, I tend to have bigger wounds than normally possible because the skin wants to pull away from it self when i have an opening. (fish mouth is what they call it). my doctor was also confident that he secured enough material to have a diagnosis made.

on the other hand, my cyst had grown slightly (1.0 to 1.1). the nodule (.8) on that side is bumping up against it. on the other side, there is two nodules (.9 & .6)side by side too. he knows they are small but he's being cautious.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i iced most of last night. with the Ehlers Danlos Syndrome, I tend to have bigger wounds than normally possible because the skin wants to pull away from it self when i have an opening. (fish mouth is what they call it). my doctor was also confident that he secured enough material to have a diagnosis made.
> 
> on the other hand, my cyst had grown slightly (1.0 to 1.1). the nodule (.8) on that side is bumping up against it. on the other side, there is two nodules (.9 & .6)side by side too. he knows they are small but he's being cautious.


You have been through a lot; I must say!! How do you encourage wound healing? Can you take anything special like a supplement or vitamin to help work around that?

When will you have the path report, did the surgeon say?


----------



## gelf

1) keeping it clean with peroxide wipes and triple antibiotic cream. cover when its actually open and weeping.

2) i take a lot of vitamins daily.

vit c 1000 iu time released
vit e 1000 iu (mixed tocopherols)
beta carotene 25000 iu
chelated potassium 99 mg
chelated zinc 50 mg
papaya enzyme
lecithin 19 g
ultra soya selenium 99 mg ** Correction 200 mg
rhodiola rosea extract (5x a week)
grapeseed extract (5x a week)
ultra vita min (without iron) -- multiple (from puritan's pride)
biotin mcg
oat bran 850 mg

we switch out sometimes and take a senior vitatim multiple instead of all of these (maybe 1x every two weeks) with a chewable children's multiple.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> 1) keeping it clean with peroxide wipes and triple antibiotic cream. cover when its actually open and weeping.
> 
> 2) i take a lot of vitamins daily.
> 
> vit c 1000 iu time released
> vit e 1000 iu (mixed tocopherols)
> beta carotene 25000 iu
> chelated potassium 99 mg
> chelated zinc 50 mg
> papaya enzyme
> lecithin 19 g
> ultra soya selenium 99 mg
> rhodiola rosea extract (5x a week)
> grapeseed extract (5x a week)
> ultra vita min (without iron) -- multiple (from puritan's pride)
> biotin mcg
> oat bran 850 mg
> 
> we switch out sometimes and take a senior vitatim multiple instead of all of these (maybe 1x every two weeks) with a chewable children's multiple.


That is an excellent supplement and vitamin program. It takes some tinkering but you clearly have devised a program that works for you. Bet you put a lot of research into your selections?


----------



## gelf

yep, we did. hubby's sister has degree in nutrition/herbal medicinces. plus what we've figured out over the years.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> yep, we did. hubby's sister has degree in nutrition/herbal medicinces. plus what we've figured out over the years.


That is totally awesome and to have someone who is actually in the family with a degree in the field and is willing to help is absolutely the nicest thing in the whole wide world.

Very excellent!

Bless your hearts!


----------



## gelf

as for path report. i get that friday afternoon


----------



## webster2

gelf said:


> as for path report. i get that friday afternoon


Me too. I am keeping you in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## tiredgirl

tiredgirl said:


> Lab Results
> 
> Ultrasound Report
> 
> Thyroid size:
> Right lobe: 2.17 x 2.29 x 4.76 cm
> Left lobe: 1.99 x 2.04 x 4.05 cm
> Isthmus: 0.47 cm
> 
> Description: The gland is minimally enlarged bilaterally. The parenchyma has a heterogeneous echotexutre and normal blood flow. There are multiple areas of appaarent lymnphocytic inliltration with mild fibrosis and pseudonodule formation. There are no distinct nodules within the gland. There were no abnormal lymph nodes.
> 
> Impression:
> Inhomogeneous goiter with findings suggestive of Hashinoto's Thryoiditis. There are no lesions amenable to FNA biopsy.
> 
> T3 Free 2.59 ref range 2.50 - 3.90
> TSH 1.98 ref range 0.34-5.60
> Free T4 0.48 ref range 0.58-1.65 this one is coded CL for critical low
> 
> Thyro Perox Ab i 750.20 ref range <=10.00 this one is coded H for high
> 
> I would appreciate any input on these results. I was told to come back to repeat blood tests in 6 weeks. Guess that means 6 more weeks of feeling bad! Ugh!


I had the following tests run myself on 7/29/2011 and the previous ones were from 7/13/2011. Would appreciate any thoughts on this.

TSH 2.710 0.450-4.500
T4 6.2 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 29 24-39
Free Tyroxine Index 1.8 1.2-4.9
T4 Free 0.99 0.82-1.77
Triodothyonine 136 71-180
Reverse T3 136 70-350
T3 Free 2.6 2.0-4.4

All i know is that the symtoms i have make life awful and i just want to feel good and enjoy life and raising my two children!


----------



## gelf

(ot)
groan! when it rains, it pours. had to put my car in the shop this morning. fans not working. not a great proposition for 115 heat index days. mechanic just called $450 for fans, fuses and to replace the master window control so i can safely roll my window up and down.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> (ot)
> groan! when it rains, it pours. had to put my car in the shop this morning. fans not working. not a great proposition for 115 heat index days. mechanic just called $450 for fans, fuses and to replace the master window control so i can safely roll my window up and down.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks! Where's the money? I am so so sorry this has happened and at absolutely the worst time of year on top of it.


----------



## gelf

i'm seeing if the people who have my car note will renegotiate for the amount. after all, they have a vested interest in the car. :tongue0013:


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i'm seeing if the people who have my car note will renegotiate for the amount. after all, they have a vested interest in the car. :tongue0013:


It never ever hurts to ask. Especially in these hard times! Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## gelf

if i can't find a ride to go sign the papers, i may just go and rent a car for the day. grumble grumble


----------



## gelf

got the loan!!!!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> got the loan!!!!


Thank God! I am so glad! Now, make those mechanics do a first-rate job!


----------



## gelf

its too hot here. last heat index was 118....


----------



## webster2

gelf said:


> its too hot here. last heat index was 118....


Not familiar with heat index...we, living in the tundra, know wind chill factor! Try to stay cool!


----------



## gelf

headed of to pick up my fixed car


----------



## gelf

here at work this morning, concentrating on that and getting work done before i head off to the drs for getting my results later this afternoon


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> here at work this morning, concentrating on that and getting work done before i head off to the drs for getting my results later this afternoon


Will be anxious to hear your results! Hope you got your car up and running also!


----------



## gelf

car is running! i drove around about 20 minutes yesterday just enjoying the extra cold a/c air!!!


----------



## gelf

* BIOPSY RESULTS*

1. Right Thyroid, need aspirate (six smears):
Cellular findings favor a *colloid nodule*.
Background of probable *lymphocytic thyroiditis*.

2. Left Thyroid, needle aspirate (thirteen smears):
Cellular findings consistent with a* colloid nodule*.

Clinical data:
1. 7 mm hypoechoic right thyroid nodule, mid.
2. 6 mm speckled left thyroid nodule.


----------



## gelf

Labwork 7/25/11

Glucose, Serum 141*H* (74-106)
BUN 15 (9-23)
Creatinine, Serum 0.9 (0.5-1.3)
BUN/Creatinine Ration  17 (8-27)
Sodium Serum 141 (132-146)
Potassium, Serum 3.7 (3.6-5.2)
Chloride, Serum 98*L* (99-109)
Carbon Dioxide, Total 29 (20-31)
Calcium, Serum 9.6 (8.8-10.6)
Protein, Total, Serum 7.0 (6.5 - 8.3)
Albumin, Serum 4.2 (3.9-5.0)
Globulin, Total 2.8 (1.5-4.5)
A/B Ratio 1.5 (1.1-2.5)
Alkaline Phosphatase 91 (45-129)
Bilirubin, Total 0.3 (0.3-1.2)
AST (SGOT) 38 *H* (0-34)
ALT (SGPT) 40 (10-49)

Cholesterol, Total 207 *H* (0-200)
Triglycerides 415* H* (0-250)
HDL Cholesterol 42 (40-59)
VLDL Cholesterol 83 *H * (5-40)
LDL Cholesterol unable to calculate (0-99)

TSH 1.058 (0.550 -4.78)
Thyroxine (T4) 13.7 *H* (5.0-12.0)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) ab < 6 (0-34)
Antithyoglobulin ab <20 (0-40)


----------



## gelf

Blood pressure was almost normal : 122/88

Lost 5 lbs too (thats a total of 10 lbs since April)

I think the triglycerides were up because of my losing weight.


----------



## gelf

he also increased my synthroid from 25 to 50.
he's doing another A1C in 5 weeks and checking all the other labs again. he thinks he might have to add a fibrate to my regimen.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> Blood pressure was almost normal : 122/88
> 
> Lost 5 lbs too (thats a total of 10 lbs since April)
> 
> I think the triglycerides were up because of my losing weight.


Has anyone commented on the colloid nodules?

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

And I am not sure but I think speckled means grainy which could mean some calcification. As I say, I am not positive and I can't find info on that right now.

Let us know what doc has to say; we all have been worried about you.


----------



## gelf

his official diagnosis is:

Multinodular Thyroid, euthroid
High risk Thyroid Cancer

Treatment: suppressive, preventative therapy


----------



## Suburban

Hi, I can't shed any light on what your biopsy results mean but if the doc has said its high risk for thyroid cancer does that mean he/she is thinking of taking your thyroid out? Hope you're ok


----------



## webster2

Hi, you have been in my thoughts. I hope that you will get the treatment that you need. Best wishes.


----------



## gelf

i guess we'll look at things again in 6 weeks when i go back for the next visit.

in the meantime, i've my mammogram and pulmonary appts to get through.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> his official diagnosis is:
> 
> Multinodular Thyroid, euthroid
> High risk Thyroid Cancer
> 
> Treatment: suppressive, preventative therapy


Are you going to press to have your thyroid taken out?


----------



## gelf

i'm going to give that part a wait and see attitude. my mom's thyroid is still in and she's had fnab almost every year since she was diagnosed.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i'm going to give that part a wait and see attitude. my mom's thyroid is still in and she's had fnab almost every year since she was diagnosed.


Perhaps the wisest course and do know that whatever you decide, we are here for you and will support your decision.


----------



## gelf

i found some articles on lymphocytic thyroiditis.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/20000215/1047.html

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/125648-overview

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subacute_lymphocytic_thyroiditis

http://http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/thyroiditis

https://online.epocrates.com/u/2941813/Painless+lymphocytic+thyroiditis/Treatment/Approach


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i found some articles on lymphocytic thyroiditis.
> 
> http://www.aafp.org/afp/20000215/1047.html
> 
> http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/125648-overview
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subacute_lymphocytic_thyroiditis
> 
> http://http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/thyroiditis
> 
> https://online.epocrates.com/u/2941813/Painless+lymphocytic+thyroiditis/Treatment/Approach


What excellent links. I have bookmarked a couple! Thank you so much!


----------



## gelf

are there any visual disturbances reported with synthroid?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> are there any visual disturbances reported with synthroid?


I don't see anything but that does not mean NOT!
http://www.drugs.com/sfx/synthroid-side-effects.html

What's going on; can you describe?


----------



## gelf

i was sitting here and saw something that looked like one of the big southern US roaches flying out of the corner of my eye, and land on my phone. when i blinked and looked again, there was nothing there. the last time i had that type of problem was when i was on prednisone eye drops for an eye injury and i ended up having both types or visual disturbances (seeing things that weren't there and having real things disappear from sight -- not a good proposition when you're driving late at night!!)


----------



## gelf

course i'm also sweating up a storm and facility services can't get this room cool enough. (and that's been since Monday) (i'm not the only one complaining about the heat.)


----------



## gelf

i'm actually on the generic version, 50 units since this past Saturday


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i was sitting here and saw something that looked like one of the big southern US roaches flying out of the corner of my eye, and land on my phone. when i blinked and looked again, there was nothing there. the last time i had that type of problem was when i was on prednisone eye drops for an eye injury and i ended up having both types or visual disturbances (seeing things that weren't there and having real things disappear from sight -- not a good proposition when you're driving late at night!!)


Sounds like a large floater. I am thinking better safe than sorry and that you should see your ophthalmologist. Is this the same eye that had the injury a while back?

You have to be sure it is not a vitreous detachement.

Keeping you in my thoughts. You have been through so much here lately; just too much.

Hope you know that I really do care..................a lot!


----------



## gelf

no, not the same eye
it might just be heat related. i'll see if it happens again.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> no, not the same eye
> it might just be heat related. i'll see if it happens again.


Hope it does not happen again; keep us in the loop on this!


----------



## gelf

no more funky things like that.
though i've had this pain in my foot for over a week and my hubby finally looked at it. i had glass in it, so he proceeded to take it out. so i'm sitting aorund at work with a bandage on my foot, too sore to walk normally.

and i'm starving and there's nobody here to relieve me, even if i could walk to the store/vending machines. i'm so sad right now, that i keep wiping tears away. and an awful headache. at least they've finally gotten the air right. no sweating episodes today!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> no more funky things like that.
> though i've had this pain in my foot for over a week and my hubby finally looked at it. i had glass in it, so he proceeded to take it out. so i'm sitting aorund at work with a bandage on my foot, too sore to walk normally.
> 
> and i'm starving and there's nobody here to relieve me, even if i could walk to the store/vending machines. i'm so sad right now, that i keep wiping tears away. and an awful headache. at least they've finally gotten the air right. no sweating episodes today!


OMG!! How on earth did you get glass in your foot? Poor baby!

Be of good cheer my dear! You are here, you are functioning and you are going to be well. Focus on that.

Many hugs and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## gelf

not certain how got glass. hubby had broke light bulb a few weeks ago and i broke the coffee pot in the kitchen (while barefoot that day) and thought we had swept it all up. all nicely healed now. aches a little at times.

off to family doctor today for prescription refill of 'normal' stuff! ha ha!!
and get referral for mammogram.

Thursday is the pulmonary appt.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> not certain how got glass. hubby had broke light bulb a few weeks ago and i broke the coffee pot in the kitchen (while barefoot that day) and thought we had swept it all up. all nicely healed now. aches a little at times.
> 
> off to family doctor today for prescription refill of 'normal' stuff! ha ha!!
> and get referral for mammogram.
> 
> Thursday is the pulmonary appt.


Very good to hear from you and that your foot is healing nicely! We go through periods like that where we simply cannot do anything right. And glass flies everywhere when it hits the floor.

LOL!! Normal? What's that? LOL!


----------



## gelf

hey, back again. last two weeks have been bad at work, so didn't get much around.

noticed lately that i've been craving milk a lot. haven't had it at the house, but had dry powdered milk that i reconstitute and chill with some ice. i feel better after i drink it. i get labs done next week and back to the endo on the 16th to review them.

plus my blood sugars have been all over the place (120 - 325) and no consistancy with the high being two hours i eat as the 'guidelines'. i actually feel alright when its in the upper 200's and feel funky when its close to 150. strange? i think so. the endo is supposed to address that this time around.

this weekend is when we're celebrating our anniversary (26 yrs unofficially, 17 officially). got a bunch of little one day trips planned around the area to see historical and do some walkings.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> hey, back again. last two weeks have been bad at work, so didn't get much around.
> 
> noticed lately that i've been craving milk a lot. haven't had it at the house, but had dry powdered milk that i reconstitute and chill with some ice. i feel better after i drink it. i get labs done next week and back to the endo on the 16th to review them.
> 
> plus my blood sugars have been all over the place (120 - 325) and no consistancy with the high being two hours i eat as the 'guidelines'. i actually feel alright when its in the upper 200's and feel funky when its close to 150. strange? i think so. the endo is supposed to address that this time around.
> 
> this weekend is when we're celebrating our anniversary (26 yrs unofficially, 17 officially). got a bunch of little one day trips planned around the area to see historical and do some walkings.


Good to hear from you and I wish you a very happy anniversary. Sounds like you have planned a lovely way to spend it.!

Let us know about your labs and review when you get it all sorted and I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## gelf

new labs from 9/8/11

Cholesterol 170 mg (0-200) <-- yay!!
Triglycerides 266 mg (0-250) (better!!)
HDL Cholesterol 41 mg (40-59)
VLDL Cholesterol 53 mg (5-40) Slightly high
LDL Cholesterol 76 mg (0-99)

A1C 7.3 (4.0-6.0) 
TSH 1.102 (0.550-4.78)
T4 13.8 (5.0-12.0) still high

he's upped me to 75 mg synthroid and added metformin (for the diabetes)


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> new labs from 9/8/11
> 
> Cholesterol 170 mg (0-200) <-- yay!!
> Triglycerides 266 mg (0-250) (better!!)
> HDL Cholesterol 41 mg (40-59)
> VLDL Cholesterol 53 mg (5-40) Slightly high
> LDL Cholesterol 76 mg (0-99)
> 
> A1C 7.3 (4.0-6.0)
> TSH 1.102 (0.550-4.78)
> T4 13.8 (5.0-12.0) still high
> 
> he's upped me to 75 mg synthroid and added metformin (for the diabetes)


This is awesome and certainly a huge improvement! Do you feel better? It's a process but in time, you are going to be tip top. I always say about 18 months and that seems to be about average.

I am truly happy for you. And that T4 will come down. It is a shame that your doc did not run the FREE T4 though which is unbound hormone only.

How are you feeling these days? Pretty good?


----------



## gelf

some days better than most. not waking up drenched in sweat helps, but back to waking up in the middle of the night to go pee!!! ha ha!!!
nasal allergies acting up. had a week and half of beautiful weather after Lee went through, so frustrated. getting referral to nutritionist to help with vitamins, nutrients and the other part of diabetes.

frustrating with the blood sugars, but kind a figured that when we started putting the reigns on the thyroid and the lipids that the blood sugars would go out of whack.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> some days better than most. not waking up drenched in sweat helps, but back to waking up in the middle of the night to go pee!!! ha ha!!!
> nasal allergies acting up. had a week and half of beautiful weather after Lee went through, so frustrated. getting referral to nutritionist to help with vitamins, nutrients and the other part of diabetes.
> 
> frustrating with the blood sugars, but kind a figured that when we started putting the reigns on the thyroid and the lipids that the blood sugars would go out of whack.


Your whole body has been traumatized. Given time and help (which you are doing), life will be good again.

How is that eye?


----------



## gelf

just only that one day, thanks for asking


----------



## gelf

ugh! since i was last on, its been a big blur of confusion and foggiiness for me. tried the metformin, and thought it was that at the time. but 3 weeks later, still foggy. endo dr saw me yesterday and dropped my synthroid from 75 back to 50 because of it. we'll see if that helps...

i have a continuous glucose monitor now. i used it last week for a little over a day and the high glucose alarms kept me and my hubby up for the night...argh!!! my endo wants me to retry the metformin in a week or so. and then put the monitor on to see the results. i think i'll put the monitor on the morning of the day i restart the metformin, so we can get the difference in one chart.

i hate that fogginess. my concentration was blown. i'm feeling a little better today, other than a horrible headache.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> ugh! since i was last on, its been a big blur of confusion and foggiiness for me. tried the metformin, and thought it was that at the time. but 3 weeks later, still foggy. endo dr saw me yesterday and dropped my synthroid from 75 back to 50 because of it. we'll see if that helps...
> 
> i have a continuous glucose monitor now. i used it last week for a little over a day and the high glucose alarms kept me and my hubby up for the night...argh!!! my endo wants me to retry the metformin in a week or so. and then put the monitor on to see the results. i think i'll put the monitor on the morning of the day i restart the metformin, so we can get the difference in one chart.
> 
> i hate that fogginess. my concentration was blown. i'm feeling a little better today, other than a horrible headache.


Are you not able to control your glucose w/diet? Metformin can and does cause tendonitis and tendon rupture in some people. Especially the Achilles'.

Worried about our dear friend gelf!


----------



## gelf

i was able to control it for many years with jsut diet. since treating the thyroid and the cholesterol problems it has gone haywire. i used to have a 6.4 or 6.5 A1C. in july it was 6.7 and last month it was 7.3 so he wants to get it back down again.


----------



## gelf

some new labs

Triglycerides 361 H (0-250)
HDL Chole 38L (40-59)
VLDL Chole 72 H (5-40)
LDL CHole Calc 62 (0-99)

TSH 1.194 (0.440-4.780)
T4 12.8 H (5-12)

I haven't been able to get off the .5 Synthroid. I did start the Metformin (for blood sugar) but only 1 per day, not the 4 per day he wanted.

I redo labs in December (hepatic panel, cholesterol panel, bmc, and thyroid panel) as well as an ultrasound. I've submitted FMLA papers (today) because of all the time off I've taken.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> some new labs
> 
> Triglycerides 361 H (0-250)
> HDL Chole 38L (40-59)
> VLDL Chole 72 H (5-40)
> LDL CHole Calc 62 (0-99)
> 
> TSH 1.194 (0.440-4.780)
> T4 12.8 H (5-12)
> 
> I haven't been able to get off the .5 Synthroid. I did start the Metformin (for blood sugar) but only 1 per day, not the 4 per day he wanted.
> 
> I redo labs in December (hepatic panel, cholesterol panel, bmc, and thyroid panel) as well as an ultrasound. I've submitted FMLA papers (today) because of all the time off I've taken.


Are you sure you are not hyper? That T4 is awfully high. T4 is bound and unbound hormone though. Can't you get the doc to run the FREES for you?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Why are you not taking 4 tabs of Metformin as per the doc? I am sure you have a reason?

Why do you think your cholesterol/triglycerides are so high like that?

You are having a hard time of it for sure!


----------



## gelf

i'll see if he'll do the frees next month. i think I am hyper.

the metformin makes me act stupid and confused. 1 a day is the tolerance. i can't think at higher dosages (especially with everything else I'm on.)

familial high cholesterol and triglycerides.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i'll see if he'll do the frees next month. i think I am hyper.
> 
> the metformin makes me act stupid and confused. 1 a day is the tolerance. i can't think at higher dosages (especially with everything else I'm on.)
> 
> familial high cholesterol and triglycerides.


Hoh boy about the familial. That is a super challenge.

If the metformin makes you feel that way, it is my humble opinion that you should not take it. Meds are supposed to help, not cause harm.

Bless your little heart.


----------



## gelf

i've asked him about glucophage and similar but he's worried about hypoglycemia episodes. i'll try to get change in december when we get the a1c test done.

he wanted me to take a fibrate too, but that has its own set of problems.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i've asked him about glucophage and similar but he's worried about hypoglycemia episodes. i'll try to get change in december when we get the a1c test done.
> 
> he wanted me to take a fibrate too, but that has its own set of problems.


Yes; Metformin is know to not cause hypoglycemia so much. Hmmmmm!


----------



## gelf

i had a bad flare up of psoriasis after I took the fenofibrate for two days. (about 8 inches across, circular, bright red and scaly!!!!) i threw that bottle out!!!! (i'm still treating that spot -- dermatologist took a biopsy too).

I get my bloodwork done tomorrow morning. I've asked for the kidney ones and the TSI (he kept saying yes to the TSI and then never doing it). I also get my 6 month ultrasound to check and see if the nodules are shrinking or growing or more of them. (fingers crossed)!

the yucky tastes perversions have toned down at least (reg soda was tasting like diet to me, etc)...

i've lost 2" around my waist. not sure yet on the weight, but my skirts are a whole lot looser! i need to start taking them in some to keep them from falling off my hips!!! (I wish!!!)


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i had a bad flare up of psoriasis after I took the fenofibrate for two days. (about 8 inches across, circular, bright red and scaly!!!!) i threw that bottle out!!!! (i'm still treating that spot -- dermatologist took a biopsy too).
> 
> I get my bloodwork done tomorrow morning. I've asked for the kidney ones and the TSI (he kept saying yes to the TSI and then never doing it). I also get my 6 month ultrasound to check and see if the nodules are shrinking or growing or more of them. (fingers crossed)!
> 
> the yucky tastes perversions have toned down at least (reg soda was tasting like diet to me, etc)...
> 
> i've lost 2" around my waist. not sure yet on the weight, but my skirts are a whole lot looser! i need to start taking them in some to keep them from falling off my hips!!! (I wish!!!)


You sound good; do you think that was a reaction to that fenofibrate? I do. What did the dermatologist have to say about all that?

Hope you get the tests that you request. That's what they do; they say yes and don't mark the sheet. Pooey!


----------



## gelf

i haven't had a chance to ask the dermatologist yet. i'll try to leave a message today for her.

got the TSI!!!!!! yay!!!! I go back next Thursday for the results.

had a female US tech this time. she was quite suspicious when I asked to look at the pictures when we were done. the smaller nodules look bigger  all of them look the same width about the 1 cm mark  i'll have to wait and see for the final report. i did ask for a copy of all my US pictures on a CD. the report only gives so much information....


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i haven't had a chance to ask the dermatologist yet. i'll try to leave a message today for her.
> 
> got the TSI!!!!!! yay!!!! I go back next Thursday for the results.
> 
> had a female US tech this time. she was quite suspicious when I asked to look at the pictures when we were done. the smaller nodules look bigger  all of them look the same width about the 1 cm mark  i'll have to wait and see for the final report. i did ask for a copy of all my US pictures on a CD. the report only gives so much information....


So good to hear from you and I am triple glad the TSI was ordered. Now we are getting somewhere.

Hope to hear about the ultra-sound as well.

How have you been feeling? Do you agree w/me that you should have that thyroid removed? It's been a while since we talked.


----------



## gelf

TSI was ordered but not run. It is on the list now for my next labwork, whenever that is.


----------



## gelf

ULTRASOUND RESULTS 12/7/2011

1) the nodule on the ishmus apparently got reabsorbed.

Right side:

a) hypoechoic, 13.9 x 8 x 7.3 --on the 'bump'
b) hypoechoic, 8.2 x 5.5 x 4.4 -- in the bottom lobe

Left side:

a) hypoechoic, 5.9 x 4.5 x 3.0
b) anechoic with debris, 7.7 x 6.0 x 4.4
(both are in the 'bump'

from the positioning on the May ultrasound

Right a was not there at all
Right b was hypoechoic complex 5.2, 4.5, 5.1 or 9 x 7 x 6

Left a was the 9 x 6 x 10 cyst
Left b was 8 x 4 x 4


----------



## gelf

BLOOD WORK 12/7/11 -- was all over the place :sad0049:

WBC 8.9 (3.5-10.)
Lymph % 17.0 (17.-48)
Mono % 6 (4.0 -10)
Gran % 78 % (43-76) high
RBC 4.21 (3.8-5.2)
HGB 12.3 (11-15.5)
HCT 37.6 % (35-47)
MCV 89 (80-97)
MCH 29.2 (26.5-33.5)
PLT 261 (150-390)
RDW-CV 14.7% (10-15)
MPV 8.9 (6.5-11.0)

Glucose 148 (74-106) high
BUN 17 (9-23)
Creatinine 1.0 (0.5-1.3)
eGFR 64 (<59)
Bun/Creatinine Ration 17 (8-27)
SOdium 143 (132-146)
Potassium 4.1 (3.6-5.2)
Chloride 100 (99-109)
Calcium 9.5 (8.8-10.6)

Hepatic Panel
Protein 6.8 (6.5 -8.3)
Albumin 4.1 (3.9-5.0)
Total Bilirubin 0.3 (0.3 -1.2)
Direct Bilirubin 0.1 (0.0-0.1)
Alkaline Phosphate 98 (45-129)
AST (SGOT) 36 (0-34) Hight
ALT (SGOT) 27 (10-49)

Lipid Panel
Cholesterol 173 (0-200) Yay! its staying down
Triglycerides 348 ((0-25) 
HDL 37 (40-59) Low
VLDL 70 (5-40) High
LDL 66 (0-99)

A1c 7.8% (4-6) 

Free t4 1.43 (0.89 - 1.76)
TSh 1.301 (0.550-4.78)


----------



## gelf

1) changed me from 50 to 75 on the generic sythroid
2) suggested adding Fish Oil/Krill oil to my regimen

3) BIOPSY -- 3rd one --- Wednesday December 21 (on the 2 on the right side)


----------



## gelf

on the good side, i dropped 5 more pounds finally
blood pressure was very good at 108/72


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> 1) changed me from 50 to 75 on the generic sythroid
> 2) suggested adding Fish Oil/Krill oil to my regimen
> 
> 3) BIOPSY -- 3rd one --- Wednesday December 21 (on the 2 on the right side)


I know you hate this but I am glad they are doing another FNA.

Krill oil is very high in iodine, you may wish to not consider that one.

I take the Carlson's Omega III which is coldwater fish source and purported to be the wisest choice. No burping or fishy after taste. Have taken this for 20 years at least!

And I hope to take it for 20 more at least!! ROLF!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> BLOOD WORK 12/7/11 -- was all over the place :sad0049:
> 
> WBC 8.9 (3.5-10.)
> Lymph % 17.0 (17.-48)
> Mono % 6 (4.0 -10)
> Gran % 78 % (43-76) high
> RBC 4.21 (3.8-5.2)
> HGB 12.3 (11-15.5)
> HCT 37.6 % (35-47)
> MCV 89 (80-97)
> MCH 29.2 (26.5-33.5)
> PLT 261 (150-390)
> RDW-CV 14.7% (10-15)
> MPV 8.9 (6.5-11.0)
> 
> Glucose 148 (74-106) high
> BUN 17 (9-23)
> Creatinine 1.0 (0.5-1.3)
> eGFR 64 (<59)
> Bun/Creatinine Ration 17 (8-27)
> SOdium 143 (132-146)
> Potassium 4.1 (3.6-5.2)
> Chloride 100 (99-109)
> Calcium 9.5 (8.8-10.6)
> 
> Hepatic Panel
> Protein 6.8 (6.5 -8.3)
> Albumin 4.1 (3.9-5.0)
> Total Bilirubin 0.3 (0.3 -1.2)
> Direct Bilirubin 0.1 (0.0-0.1)
> Alkaline Phosphate 98 (45-129)
> AST (SGOT) 36 (0-34) Hight
> ALT (SGOT) 27 (10-49)
> 
> Lipid Panel
> Cholesterol 173 (0-200) Yay! its staying down
> Triglycerides 348 ((0-25)
> HDL 37 (40-59) Low
> VLDL 70 (5-40) High
> LDL 66 (0-99)
> 
> A1c 7.8% (4-6)
> 
> Free t4 1.43 (0.89 - 1.76)
> TSh 1.301 (0.550-4.78)


Has your doctor commented on the granulocytes?


Code:


neutrophils (also known as segs, PMNs, granulocytes, grans),

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test

And your glucose? eGFR is at stage 2 as per this matrix. (minimal damage)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/gfr/tab/test

Putting the above 2 together plus the A1C points to diabetes. You do need to talk to your doc about management of this. Humble layperson's opinion.

And yes; those Triglycerides. Eeek! Interesting that Total Cholesterol is so low and I sure am happy about that.

Please let us know when you get your doctor's input on all of this.

Diabetes "may" have something to do with the Triglycerides; just sort of stabbing in the dark here.










Aha: Follow the trail as they say! http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/2005/06/01/4294/type-2-diabetes-and-triglycerides/ I'm like an old hound dog!!


----------



## gelf

i'm on the metformin for the diabetes
he's not sure why the a1c jumped like that but he wants to get the biopsy squared away before he changes any more meds.


----------



## gelf

i've been monitoring my kidney functions since my operations in 2009. its pretty good considering everything that kidney's been through.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i'm on the metformin for the diabetes
> he's not sure why the a1c jumped like that but he wants to get the biopsy squared away before he changes any more meds.


Good; sounds like your doc and you have a handle on all of this. You have a full plate health wise but you are going to come out on top. Never think any other way!!


----------



## gelf

and tomorrow i'm going for a haircut, the first in 15 years....

i've decided other than my normal worrying, i'm not going to worry if this is cancer or not this time. if it is, i've got a surgeon lined up. if it isn't, i know its :tongue0013:


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> and tomorrow i'm going for a haircut, the first in 15 years....
> 
> i've decided other than my normal worrying, i'm not going to worry if this is cancer or not this time. if it is, i've got a surgeon lined up. if it isn't, i know its :tongue0013:


Holy cats!!! Will you be donating your hair? How long is your hair? LHM!!! Tomorrow is a very special day hair wise for sure!!


----------



## gelf

not donating.

its halfway down my back. wispy fine and still natural blond. i usually wear it in a bun


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> not donating.
> 
> its halfway down my back. wispy fine and still natural blond. i usually wear it in a bun


Wow!!! What a change that will be for you!


----------



## gelf

three hours until my 3rd biopsy.

i'm a little confused now. my health plan updates the conditions and lab tests from the drs. They now have hyperparathyroidism on my list. I'll have to ask him this morning when I see him.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> three hours until my 3rd biopsy.
> 
> i'm a little confused now. my health plan updates the conditions and lab tests from the drs. They now have hyperparathyroidism on my list. I'll have to ask him this morning when I see him.


Wishing you the best w/FNA and be sure to ice down after. Let us know about the hyperparathyroidism thingy. That's sort of a surprise, is it not?


----------



## gelf

biopsy done. iced it for a few hours, now back at work to get some of the paper work done.

also just got off phone with pulmonologist & primary care nurses. both are refusing to refill my nebulizer prescriptions. it is so aggravating. pulmonology says i'm to be followed by my primary care since i don't have active sarcoid (yet he told me to call his nurse to get the refills). primary care says they don't refill pulmonology scripts if i'm being followed by a pulmonologists. not what I need with a sore neck.

p.s. endo said to call him next wednesday or thursday to see if results in on the biopsy. he did all 4 nodules.


----------



## gelf

pulmonology called back and they're calling the script in....


----------



## gelf

Pictures!!!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> pulmonology called back and they're calling the script in....


Thank goodness! It sounds like the right hand does not know what the left is doing. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.

How is the neck today?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> Pictures!!!


Oh, my goodness!! You sure are bruised up. Egads!! Poor baby!


----------



## gelf

easy bruising is something i've had to deal with since a kid. i get the paperwork tomorrow morning on the biopsy results. the only thing the nurse told me was "benign". with what I know about my thyroid, i'm still not convinced, since most cancers are not diagnosable with just a biopsy.

i also see the nutritionist tomorrow morning. hopefully i can get the scripts for all my vitamins so i can get reimbursed from my fsa account. i'll post as soon as i get back from lunch tomorrow.


----------



## gelf

both sides of thyroid: cellular findings consistent with colloid nodules.


----------



## gelf

he wanted me to increase my metformin. i did hte 2 tablets the past two days. horrible diarrhea and now this morning my knee is killing me. leg pain is not one of hte common side effects, but tendon problems are possible.

on top of this i had to throw out a 4 lb pork loin roast that i bought monday. the date was good, but the meat was horrible smelling. i called the manufacturer (hormel) and they are refunding the money i spent on it. i also lodged a complaint against that grocery store. my husband woke me up this morning with "i had to rub your back for a long time. you kept trying to eat your pillow and call it a 'pork loin'." :tongue0015:


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> he wanted me to increase my metformin. i did hte 2 tablets the past two days. horrible diarrhea and now this morning my knee is killing me. leg pain is not one of hte common side effects, but tendon problems are possible.
> 
> on top of this i had to throw out a 4 lb pork loin roast that i bought monday. the date was good, but the meat was horrible smelling. i called the manufacturer (hormel) and they are refunding the money i spent on it. i also lodged a complaint against that grocery store. my husband woke me up this morning with "i had to rub your back for a long time. you kept trying to eat your pillow and call it a 'pork loin'." :tongue0015:


Re the colloid findings; has the doctor commented?

Here you can read about colloid which are "usually" benign. http://www.thyroid.org/patients/brochures/Nodules_brochure.pdf

So, good periodic follow-up is very important!!

Absolutely re the Metformin. It depletes your CoQ10 which in turn causes tendonitis and in some cases, ruptured tendons.

Get you some CoQ10 and take it daily. At least 200 mgs. per day. Yikes, GF!!

And ug on the pork. We had a similar experience w/a ham a few months ago. OMG!!! Did it ever stink when we took it out of the plastic wrap.

Humor saves the day! Your hubby is a funny bunny!


----------



## gelf

both ankle tendons are swollen now.,
knee tendon is very painful.
drs nurse told me yesterday to go to one pill/day.
pharmacist told me to d/c it completely.
i don't want to ever ever take metformin again. the last 4 months have been horrible on it. hubby and i fought a lot because of 'ditzy' moments and 'forgetting' things


----------



## gelf

Yes! lab results in (finally)

Hepatic Function Panel 2/9/12 12/7/111
Total Protein 6.8 (6.5-8.3) 6.8
Serum Albumin 4.0 (3.9-5.0) 4.1
Total Bilirubin 0.4 (0.3-1.2) 0.3
Direct Bilirubin 0.1 (0.0-0.1) 0.1
Alkaline Phosphatase 111 (45-129) 98
AST (SGOT) 17 (0-34) 36 (high)
ALT (SGPT) 18 (10-49) 27

Lipid Panel
Total Cholesterol 163 (0-200) 173
Triglycerides 272 (0-250) 348 (yay, Krill Oil working!!!)
HDL 42 (40-59) 37 (low) (in range for once!!)
VLDL 54 (5-40) 70 (high) (still high but getting there)
LDL 67 (0-99) 66

*TSH * *0.817 * (0.555-4.78) 1.301 (much better)
Thyroxine (t4) 12.9 (5.0 -12.0)

Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy 30.7 (30.0 - 100.0)

*THYROID STIM IMMUNOGLOBULIN* * 22%* (0-139%)


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> Yes! lab results in (finally)
> 
> Hepatic Function Panel 2/9/12 12/7/111
> Total Protein 6.8 (6.5-8.3) 6.8
> Serum Albumin 4.0 (3.9-5.0) 4.1
> Total Bilirubin 0.4 (0.3-1.2) 0.3
> Direct Bilirubin 0.1 (0.0-0.1) 0.1
> Alkaline Phosphatase 111 (45-129) 98
> AST (SGOT) 17 (0-34) 36 (high)
> ALT (SGPT) 18 (10-49) 27
> 
> Lipid Panel
> Total Cholesterol 163 (0-200) 173
> Triglycerides 272 (0-250) 348 (yay, Krill Oil working!!!)
> HDL 42 (40-59) 37 (low) (in range for once!!)
> VLDL 54 (5-40) 70 (high) (still high but getting there)
> LDL 67 (0-99) 66
> 
> *TSH * *0.817 * (0.555-4.78) 1.301 (much better)
> Thyroxine (t4) 12.9 (5.0 -12.0)
> 
> Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy 30.7 (30.0 - 100.0)
> 
> *THYROID STIM IMMUNOGLOBULIN* * 22%* (0-139%)


This is astounding. Are you pleased??? Do you use nothing but olive oil in your food? That will help bring down the triglycerides also.


----------



## gelf

Krill oil supplimenthttps://www.puritan.com/krill-oil-341/krill-500-mg-plus-epa-dha-1000-mg-034783
i take one once a day with my many vitamins & minerals.

i hardly use oil and watch what fried foods we eat. i prefer Pam spray to anything (canola one).


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> Krill oil supplimenthttps://www.puritan.com/krill-oil-341/krill-500-mg-plus-epa-dha-1000-mg-034783
> i take one once a day with my many vitamins & minerals.
> 
> i hardly use oil and watch what fried foods we eat. i prefer Pam spray to anything (canola one).


Good enough; that is great!


----------



## gelf

dr called back and said to try Amaryl for my blood sugar. Looked it up and it is a sulfa based on. grrrh! called them back and reminded them of my sulfa allergy. back to square one.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> dr called back and said to try Amaryl for my blood sugar. Looked it up and it is a sulfa based on. grrrh! called them back and reminded them of my sulfa allergy. back to square one.


It's a good thing you are looking out for yourself. THAT should have been marked in your chart for pity's sakes!


----------



## gelf

i did have it marked. funny thing is, the nurse called back and they insisted that it wasn't a sulfa drug. well it isn't a sulfa antibiotic, but lots of people who can't take the sulfa antibiotic can't take sulfonylureas.

but they called back and changed it to januvia. fingers crossed.


----------



## gelf

I can't belive another 6 months has gone by. I have my 6 month ultrasound checkup the end of the month, as well as new labs with the new internal medicine doctor.

i'm also seeing a Rheumatologist this week because of arthritis/sarcoid concerns.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> I can't belive another 6 months has gone by. I have my 6 month ultrasound checkup the end of the month, as well as new labs with the new internal medicine doctor.
> 
> i'm also seeing a Rheumatologist this week because of arthritis/sarcoid concerns.


Time just flies when one is having fun! Tch!! Will you please let us know how that all goes?

And how are you feeling?

What concerns are leading you to think Arthritis/Sarcoid?

Have you been tested for Lupus?


----------



## gelf

due to scheduling communication errors, my ultrasound is not until later today.
i got the blood work done last week and will be going over them with the dr after the ultrasound.
unfortunately she did not do the thyroid panel when she ordered the bloodwork. i'll have to ask her to order that when i see her.

my feet xrays came back with huge bone spurs on the heel bone plus the smaller bone spurs across the complex ankle joints. the rheumy is perplexed that i'm in so much pain.

sarcoid is flaring up on skin though. have more creams to put on it and a new prescription for colcrys since i'm allergic to prednisone.

i haven't been tested for lupus for about 15 years when they first diagnosed me with Ehlers Danlos Syndrome. i'll ask the dr this afternoon toon.

i'll letyou know tomorrow what the results are.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> due to scheduling communication errors, my ultrasound is not until later today.
> i got the blood work done last week and will be going over them with the dr after the ultrasound.
> unfortunately she did not do the thyroid panel when she ordered the bloodwork. i'll have to ask her to order that when i see her.
> 
> my feet xrays came back with huge bone spurs on the heel bone plus the smaller bone spurs across the complex ankle joints. the rheumy is perplexed that i'm in so much pain.
> 
> sarcoid is flaring up on skin though. have more creams to put on it and a new prescription for colcrys since i'm allergic to prednisone.
> 
> i haven't been tested for lupus for about 15 years when they first diagnosed me with Ehlers Danlos Syndrome. i'll ask the dr this afternoon toon.
> 
> i'll letyou know tomorrow what the results are.


Good luck today and you know I wish for you to feel better. Bless your heart!

Let us know when you are able.

Yes; Anti-DNA is very elusive. So is ANA. The trick is to catch it.


----------



## gelf

i've got the ultrasound results. 
Right thyroid node measures 4.3 x 1.5 x 1.0 (3.3 cc volume)
left thyroid node measures 4.48 x 1.4 x 1.4 (4.6 cc volume)
numerous solid nodules bilateraly, at least 5 in number, measuring up to 1 cm on right side and 8 mm on left.

repeating ultrasound in 6 months


----------



## gelf

blood work (no thyroid stuff this time around)
A1c 7.2 (h) (4.2-5.8)
mean glucose 153.76

ua
specific gravity 1.025 (1.010-1.030)
ph 6.5 (5.0 -8.0)
protein, glucose, ketone, bilirubin, blood, nitrate -- negative
urobilinogen 0.2 (0.0-1.0)
leukocyte esterase (1+) (0-5)
WBC 21-40 (0-5)
Epithelial cells (few)
bacteria (none)

Creatinine, random uring 139.3 mg/dl (no reference range)
microalbuminin 14.0 (0.0 -18.0)

She put me on levoquin for 3 days to clear up the infection, sigh


----------



## gelf

metaboloic profile

glucose 161 (<100)
BUN 19 (6-22)
Creatinine 0.93 (.50-1.20)
Calcium 9.8 (8.4 -10.5)
SOdium 139 (134-146)
Chloride 103 (98 - 111)
Potassium 4.0 (3.6-5.3)
CO2 26 (20-34)
Estimated GFR 65 (stage one/two > 60)

LIpid monitoring panel
ALT 12 (10-60)
Cholesterol 176 (140-200)
Triglyceride 229 (35-150) -- its going down!!!
HDL 37 (>50)
LDLC 93 (60-135)
Risk Factor 4.76 (0-4.45)
Non-HDL 139


----------



## midgetmaid

Do you have diabetes?


----------



## gelf

yes, type two. i'm on Januvia and watch my diet.


----------



## gelf

i've just heard from my surgeon. i'll be scheduled for a surgery to remove an atypical ductal epithelial hyperplasia from my right breast, possibly as soon as Friday.


----------



## gelf

last lab work -- 9/6/2012
TSH	1.18	(0.45 - 5.50	mIU/mL)

Glucose	149	(<100	mg/dL)
BUN	12	(6 - 22	mg/dL)
Creatinine, Ser	0.91	(0.50 - 1.20	mg/dL)
Calcium	9.8	(8.4 - 10.5	mg/dL)
Sodium	137	(134 - 146	meq/L)
Chloride	99.0	(98.0 - 111.0	meq/dL)
Potassium	4.0	(3.6 - 5.3	meq/L)
CO2	28	(20 - 34	meq/L)
EGFR	66

Hgb A1c	7.4	(4.2 - 5.8	%)
Est. average glucose Bld gHb Est-mCnc	160.42


----------



## gelf

lab work they did last week on 1/8/2013

Component Your Value Standard Range Units

WBC 11.8 4.0 - 11.0 K/uL

RBC 4.51 4.20 - 5.40 M/uL

Hemoglobin 13.8 12.0 - 16.0 g/dL

Hematocrit 39.5 37.0 - 47.0 %

MCV 87.7 80.0 - 100.0 fL

MCH 30.5 27.0 - 31.0 pg

MCHC 34.8 31.0 - 37.0 g/dL

RDW 13.9 11.6 - 14.8 %

Platelets 317 130 - 400 K/uL

Neutrophils NFr Bld Auto
70.5 37.0 - 80.0 %

Lymphs 21.2 10.0 - 50.0 %

Monocytes 5.8 0.0 - 15.0 %

Eos 1.9 0.0 - 7.0 %

Basos 0.6 0.0 - 5.0 %

Neutrophils Absolute
8.3 2.0 - 8.0 10^3/uL

Lymphocytes Absolute
2.5 0.6 - 3.8 10^3/uL
Monocytes Absolute
0.7 0.0 - 1.5 10^3/uL

Eosinophils Absolute
0.2 0.0 - 0.7 10^3/uL

Basophils Absolute
0.1 0.0 - 0.2 10^3/uL


----------



## gelf

Component Your Value Standard Range Units

Glucose 101 <100 mg/dL

BUN 19 6 - 22 mg/dL

Creatinine, Ser
0.90 0.50 - 1.20 mg/dL
Total Bilirubin
0.4 0.2 - 1.1 mg/dL
Alkaline Phosphatase
110 42 - 121 IU/L
AST 16 10 - 42 IU/L
ALT 17 10 - 60 IU/L
Calcium 9.9 8.4 - 10.5 mg/dL
Sodium 141 134 - 146 meq/L
Potassium 4.2 3.6 - 5.3 meq/L
Chloride 102.0 98.0 - 111.0

meq/dL

CO2

31

20 - 34

meq/L

Total Protein

7.4

6.1 - 8.5

g/dL

Albumin SerPl BCG-mCnc

4.3

3.2 - 5.5

g/dL

EGFR

67


----------



## gelf

made it through the excisional biopsy surgery last Friday. wasn't quite sure with the 6 am report at the hospital and the surgery was supposed to start at 9 am and didn't until almost 10 am. i bleed all over the mammogram machine with the wire placement. and they didn't have levaquin because of a nationwide shortage. then the anesthesiologist didn't listen when i said demeral is the only thing that works on me. they gave me dilanbib or something like that. i get the results tomorrow sometime.

my ENT called with the first biopsy results on my nose. waiting on the non-aerobic results now.

today at work, my co-worker called in (said she was sick). so i had to deal with new boss, busy phones and big boss breathing down my throat as well as a busy office until my student workers started showing up.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> last lab work -- 9/6/2012
> TSH	1.18	(0.45 - 5.50	mIU/mL)
> 
> Glucose	149	(<100	mg/dL)
> BUN	12	(6 - 22	mg/dL)
> Creatinine, Ser	0.91	(0.50 - 1.20	mg/dL)
> Calcium	9.8	(8.4 - 10.5	mg/dL)
> Sodium	137	(134 - 146	meq/L)
> Chloride	99.0	(98.0 - 111.0	meq/dL)
> Potassium	4.0	(3.6 - 5.3	meq/L)
> CO2	28	(20 - 34	meq/L)
> EGFR	66
> 
> Hgb A1c	7.4	(4.2 - 5.8	%)
> Est. average glucose Bld gHb Est-mCnc	160.42


Are you taking anything for your diabetes?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> Component
> 
> Your Value
> 
> Standard Range
> 
> Units
> 
> Glucose
> 
> 101
> 
> <100
> 
> mg/dL
> 
> BUN
> 
> 19
> 
> 6 - 22
> 
> mg/dL
> 
> Creatinine, Ser
> 
> 0.90
> 
> 0.50 - 1.20
> 
> mg/dL
> 
> Total Bilirubin
> 
> 0.4
> 
> 0.2 - 1.1
> 
> mg/dL
> 
> Alkaline Phosphatase
> 
> 110
> 
> 42 - 121
> 
> IU/L
> 
> AST
> 
> 16
> 
> 10 - 42
> 
> IU/L
> 
> ALT
> 
> 17
> 
> 10 - 60
> 
> IU/L
> 
> Calcium
> 
> 9.9
> 
> 8.4 - 10.5
> 
> mg/dL
> 
> Sodium
> 
> 141
> 
> 134 - 146
> 
> meq/L
> 
> Potassium
> 
> 4.2
> 
> 3.6 - 5.3
> 
> meq/L
> 
> Chloride
> 
> 102.0
> 
> 98.0 - 111.0
> 
> meq/dL
> 
> CO2
> 
> 31
> 
> 20 - 34
> 
> meq/L
> 
> Total Protein
> 
> 7.4
> 
> 6.1 - 8.5
> 
> g/dL
> 
> Albumin SerPl BCG-mCnc
> 
> 4.3
> 
> 3.2 - 5.5
> 
> g/dL
> 
> EGFR
> 
> 67


And how about the kidneys? What does doc say about that?

The eGFR test detects kidney disease in its early stages more reliably than the creatinine test alone. Because the calculation works best for estimating reduced renal function, the NKF suggests only reporting actual results once values are < 60 ml/min (normal values are 90-120 ml/min, according to the NKF). An eGFR below 60 ml/min suggests that some kidney damage has occurred. The NKF recommends that a person's eGFR result be interpreted in relation to his clinical history and presenting conditions.

The NKF has suggested that all persons "know their GFR number." They recommend interpreting eGFR results based on the following table:

Kidney damage stage description gfr other findings

1 Normal or minimal kidney damage with normal GFR 90+ Protein or albumin in urine are high, cells or casts seen in urine

2 Mild decrease in GFR 60-89

3 Moderate decrease in GFR 30-59

4 Severe decrease in GFR
15-29

5 Kidney failure
<15

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/gfr/tab/test


----------



## gelf

Januvia, 1x per day


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> Januvia, 1x per day


How is that working out for you? Did Metformin not be a good choice for your particular needs?


----------



## gelf

as soon as i get my breast tumor stuff under control, i'll be checking with my urologist again. its been awhile since i've seen one.


----------



## gelf

metformin was causing my cartiledge to start to slip on my weight bearing joints. not a lovely prospective on my part. it was quite painful and i wasn't getting any control of my blood sugars. at least with the januvia they have been staying under 200 most of hte time.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> as soon as i get my breast tumor stuff under control, i'll be checking with my urologist again. its been awhile since i've seen one.


Bless your little heart; one thing at a time..............right? You are heavy in my prayers and thoughts.

You have a rough road right now but you will see the forest for the trees in 2013!! I am sure of it!!


----------



## gelf

yep. hopefully. i've got blockages in my sinuses that they want me to see a specialist for, but he is out of network


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> yep. hopefully. i've got blockages in my sinuses that they want me to see a specialist for, but he is out of network


Do you think you have polyps? You know; when the body goes to heck in a handbasket, it really does!!

Domino effect!

Why would they refer to a doc out of network?


----------



## gelf

because that is who my ent works with. i can't even have my ent operate on me because he uses an out of network hospital.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> because that is who my ent works with. i can't even have my ent operate on me because he uses an out of network hospital.


I think they do that stuff on purpose; I really do. This is your insurance, correct?


----------



## gelf

yes
i can't afford anything out of network, even at the 10% rate or worse the 25% rate


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> yes
> i can't afford anything out of network, even at the 10% rate or worse the 25% rate


I hear you loud and clear!! We have a health care crisis dilemma in the U.S. of A.!!!

It should concern us all no matter what a person's status is.


----------



## gelf

hey! got the pathology report on Friday's surgery

ductal carcinoma in-situ

ER 93%
PR 0%

Pathologic tumor stage: pTis pNX
icd9 233.0

so as soon as it heals, 6 weeks of radiation therapy and then tamoxifen or similar
i have an appt with an oncologist next Thursday afternoon to get the process started.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> hey! got the pathology report on Friday's surgery
> 
> ductal carcinoma in-situ
> 
> ER 93%
> PR 0%
> 
> Pathologic tumor stage: pTis pNX
> icd9 233.0
> 
> so as soon as it heals, 6 weeks of radiation therapy and then tamoxifen or similar
> i have an appt with an oncologist next Thursday afternoon to get the process started.


Oh, boy!!! I am sorry this took place but so so grateful that they found the cancer, that it is out and will be zapped as a safety precaution.

You could write a book and that is no joke!


----------



## gelf

i'll keep you posted, especially if they monitor my thyroid thorugh the process.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i'll keep you posted, especially if they monitor my thyroid thorugh the process.


Oh, they will monitor everything! If I have anything to do with it, you are going to come on top of this. Praying on a daily basis for you!

Wish we all could be there to hold your hand and cheer you on but so know that we are there in spirit!


----------



## gelf

thank you so much for your support


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> thank you so much for your support


Always and ever; you are a treasured member of this board as well as being near and dear to our hearts!

Did you read this on post #1?
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7514


----------



## Octavia

gelf said:


> hey! got the pathology report on Friday's surgery
> 
> ductal carcinoma in-situ
> 
> ER 93%
> PR 0%
> 
> Pathologic tumor stage: pTis pNX
> icd9 233.0
> 
> so as soon as it heals, 6 weeks of radiation therapy and then tamoxifen or similar
> i have an appt with an oncologist next Thursday afternoon to get the process started.


Darnit. I'm sorry to hear this, but happy to see that a plan is already in place. In-situ is good, all things considered.

Sending positive vibes your way, gelf.

hugs4


----------



## gelf

hi all!
back on for a few.
radiation is half way over (34 total treatments)
tired mostly, some sunburning and liver spots (ha ha!)
weight has been all over the place though.
one day 238. next 251. next 245....depressing


----------



## Octavia

Wow! Stay strong, gelf! (I'd really like to say it'll be over before you know it, but in all honesty, I have no idea what you must be going through.)

Best wishes...


----------



## jenny v

Sending best wishes your way, gelf! I've known a few women who beat breast cancer and y'all are among the strongest women on the planet. Hang in there!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> hi all!
> back on for a few.
> radiation is half way over (34 total treatments)
> tired mostly, some sunburning and liver spots (ha ha!)
> weight has been all over the place though.
> one day 238. next 251. next 245....depressing


Are we ever glad to hear from you!!! This has to be hell but take hope because you will make it and you will be living life to the fullest once again and soon.

We are definitely here for you in each and every way we can be.

This is for you; you "are" the wolf lady!


----------



## gelf

11 more treatments --- 2 more whole breast, then 9 just where they took tumor out. it has been so red!!! this past week and sore!!! some days the naproxen just doesn't cut it. and my nasal allergies have been horrible (thanks, oak trees!) my gold car is just green from all the pollen! 
still working, albeit part time. been worried about things. they gave me xanax to help with my mood. its helped some. i refused the zoloft. i didn't feel comfortable with that at all

hi! and bye again!
hopefully back on later in the week, depending on how tired i am with the smaller area being radiated.


----------



## gelf

34 treatments done as of this morning!
yay me!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> 34 treatments done as of this morning!
> yay me!


Oh, Honey bunny!! What a grueling ordeal. I know you don't feel good so I want you to know just how very much we appreciate hearing from you.

THAT is a very good sign. You are loved and we all care about you a LOT!!


----------



## jenny v

> 34 treatments done as of this morning!
> yay me!


Woo hoo!! That is awesome news! What are your next steps now (aside from celebrating the fact that you made it through the radiation treatments!)?


----------



## allyt

Hi im Ally and im new here my latest labs are
t3 free 5.8 h (2.3-4.2)
T4 free 1.71 (0.89-1.76)
TSH <0.01 L (.35-4.50)

dr put me on Tapazole which i had an allergic reaction to CRAZY!!!
Anti Thyroid Peroxidase was 14478 high (<60 range)
Anti Thyroglobuin was 207 High (<60 Range)
Going Crazy with heart beats 
The dr is not sure if i have Graves or Hisimoto 
wants to wait a couple of months i have a second op next week dont know what to do please reply

what do u think


----------



## gelf

had my ultrasound done last Thursday morning and lab work (tsh, free T4, T3, a1c, lipid panel, metabolic panel) -- have to wait until my apt on the 9th with internal medicine dr and then have apt on 16th with new endocrinologist. sigh


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> had my ultrasound done last Thursday morning and lab work (tsh, free T4, T3, a1c, lipid panel, metabolic panel) -- have to wait until my apt on the 9th with internal medicine dr and then have apt on 16th with new endocrinologist. sigh


Your days are really caught up w/appointments. Sigh is right. Thinking of you and will be anxious to hear from you w/updates!

Hope we get some good news!


----------



## jsgarden1

Gelf, hoping and praying for good news for you. You have been through a lot!


----------



## gelf

got some of the results

Thyroid Ultrasound

Right thyroid lobe measures 4.7 x 1.2 x 1.8 with volume of 4.7 ml
it contains two hypechogenic solid masses with the largest measuring 1.4 x 0.8 in size
the left lobe measures 4.5 x 1.4 x 1.4 with a volume of 4.6 ml
it contains three hypoechogenic solid masses with the largest measuring 0.8 x 0.7 in size

impression: multinodular goiter without significant interval change since 6/5/12.


----------



## gelf

*lab results*

*test range 9/6/12  1/8/13 4/25/13*
*Hgb A1c * 4.2 - 5.8% _7.4_ 7.2
*Ave glucose bld gHb est-mCnc*
_160.42_ 153.76

*Cholesterol, Total* 140-200 _171_ 172
*Total Non-HDL-Chol (LDL+VLDL)* _140_ 137

ALT 10-60 IU/L _13_ 17 16

Triglycerides 35-150 mg/dl _301 _ 316
HDL >50 mg/Dl _ 31_ 35
LDL Calc 60-135 _80_ 74
Risk 0.000 - 4.45 _5.52_ 4.91


----------



## gelf

Creatinine, Ser 0.5 -1.2 mg/Dl 0.91 0.90 .99
Glucose <100 mg/Dl 149 101 125
BUN 6-22 mg/Dl 12 19 21
CO2 20-34 meq/L 28 31 27
Potassium 3.6-5.3 meq/L 4.0 4.2 3.8
Sodium 134-146 meq/L 137 141 140
Chloride 98-111 meq/L 99.0 102.0 102.0
Calcium 8.4-10.5 mg/dL 9.8 9.4 9.4

EGFR 66 67 60


----------



## gelf

i'll get the thyroid ones on the 9th: tsh, free T4, T3


----------



## gelf

actually my login at the clinic automatically reported the thyroid results, so I don't have to wait until Thursday.

TSH (9/6/12) 1.18 (4/25/3) 1.69 (0.45-5.50 mIU/ML)
T4 Free (4/25/13) 1.38 (0.80 -1.8 ng/dL)
T3 Total (4/25/13) 152 (60-181 ng/dL)

I'm not happy the TSH went up since last Sept. Hopefully the new Endo on the 16th will do something about that. And the nodules. I pick up the CD on Thursday of the old ultrasound since that report just said "numerous solid nodules bilaterally, measuring up to 1 cm on right and 8 mm on left)" and this one said "multinodular goiter w/o significant interval change since 6/5/12" but the one is now 1.4 x 0.8 ?!?!?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> actually my login at the clinic automatically reported the thyroid results, so I don't have to wait until Thursday.
> 
> TSH (9/6/12) 1.18 (4/25/3) 1.69 (0.45-5.50 mIU/ML)
> T4 Free (4/25/13) 1.38 (0.80 -1.8 ng/dL)
> T3 Total (4/25/13) 152 (60-181 ng/dL)
> 
> I'm not happy the TSH went up since last Sept. Hopefully the new Endo on the 16th will do something about that. And the nodules. I pick up the CD on Thursday of the old ultrasound since that report just said "numerous solid nodules bilaterally, measuring up to 1 cm on right and 8 mm on left)" and this one said "multinodular goiter w/o significant interval change since 6/5/12" but the one is now 1.4 x 0.8 ?!?!?


I am not happy about that either. Your FT4 is below the mid-range and the Total 3 is hard to comment on. It is high in the range but is that bound, unbound or rT3 (reverse hormone?)

Are you pushing to have your thyroid ablated?

You must be feeling mighty poorly these days and probably sick and tired from all the doctoring also!


----------



## gelf

i picked up the cd from the lab for my last ultrasound in June 2012 and this is what I could glean from the slides.

nodule -- Sag Rt Lobe 0.98 x .70 --- _this is the one on April 2013 is 1.47 x .84_
nodule -- sag rt lobe .88 -- _on april its .80 x .88_
nodule -- trv rt lobe mid .84 --_april 2013 its 1.0_
nodule -- trv rt lob inf .50 --_ april 2013 its .62_
nodules -- sag lt lobe (1) is .55 (2) .81 x .56 --- _april 2013 is (1) .71 x .38 (2) .8 x .5 (3) .44_
nodule -- trv lft lob sup (1) .39 (2) .77 --- _april 2013 is (1) .40 (2) .69_
nodule -- trv lft lobe inf (not measured in june) -- _april 2013 .36_

size in June 2012 _april 2013_
Isthums .22 _ .26_
Rt Thy 4.38 x 1.06 x 1.50 _4.77 x 1.26 x 1.65_
Rt Volume 3.35 ml _ 4.77 ml_

Lt Thy 4.85 x 1.39 x 1.41 _4.50 x 1.45 x 1.47_
Lt Vol 4.57 ml _4.60_

i can't wait for my appt with the new endo on the 16th.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i picked up the cd from the lab for my last ultrasound in June 2012 and this is what I could glean from the slides.
> 
> nodule -- Sag Rt Lobe 0.98 x .70 --- _this is the one on April 2013 is 1.47 x .84_
> nodule -- sag rt lobe .88 -- _on april its .80 x .88_
> nodule -- trv rt lobe mid .84 --_april 2013 its 1.0_
> nodule -- trv rt lob inf .50 --_ april 2013 its .62_
> nodules -- sag lt lobe (1) is .55 (2) .81 x .56 --- _april 2013 is (1) .71 x .38 (2) .8 x .5 (3) .44_
> nodule -- trv lft lob sup (1) .39 (2) .77 --- _april 2013 is (1) .40 (2) .69_
> nodule -- trv lft lobe inf (not measured in june) -- _april 2013 .36_
> 
> size in June 2012 _april 2013_
> Isthums .22 _ .26_
> Rt Thy 4.38 x 1.06 x 1.50 _4.77 x 1.26 x 1.65_
> Rt Volume 3.35 ml _ 4.77 ml_
> 
> Lt Thy 4.85 x 1.39 x 1.41 _4.50 x 1.45 x 1.47_
> Lt Vol 4.57 ml _4.60_
> 
> i can't wait for my appt with the new endo on the 16th.


Your thyroid is trashed; my goodness!! I sure hope this endo can get all this resolved for you. I have a feeling that a lot of your other medical situations will improve or even resolve if you can get this thryoid out.


----------



## gelf

other labs just found

Total Cholesterol 172 (140-200)
Total Non-HDL-Chol (LDL +VLDL) 137
ALT 16 (10-60)
Triglycerides 316 (35-150)
HDL 35 (>50)
LDL Calculated 74 (60-135)
Risk 4.91 (0-4.45)

still having trouble with those triglycerides, sigh!


----------



## gelf

i dont' like this new endo. she got very bossy with me and told me that I was nto seeing the whole picture on my thyroid. she finally agreed to biopsy but there's no opening until july 2. I got ahold of my ent to see if there is any way he can do it sooner....


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i dont' like this new endo. she got very bossy with me and told me that I was nto seeing the whole picture on my thyroid. she finally agreed to biopsy but there's no opening until july 2. I got ahold of my ent to see if there is any way he can do it sooner....


So...................did she "explain" the whole picture? ROLF!! I think not!

You can't feel comfortable w/someone like that.

Do see that ENT and see if this can be bumped up so you can start to feel better. Geez!


----------



## gelf

last week the nurse told me the ent doctor did thyroid biopsies. now when I have them on the line to make the appt. they say they don't do them.
so they referred me to my primary care to see if they can move the biopsy up any.


----------



## gelf

busy day.
went this morning for my 6 month followup mammogram.
was told to wait that they needed to do an ultrasound right away.
then they told me to go home wait for the nurse to call me back that the surgeon wanted to move my followup apt from next week to this week.
the suspicious spot is 3.5 cm x 1.25 x 1.2 near where they took out the last tumor. radiologist said it looked like what they took out in January 

so I have an apt tomorrow afternoon with the surgeon. i'm already headed to the same clinic in the morning to have my lab work done, see the pulmonologist and get my thyroid nodule biopsied. now I have to go home after that and return in 2 1/2 hours. argh. when it rain it pours, doesn't it?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> busy day.
> went this morning for my 6 month followup mammogram.
> was told to wait that they needed to do an ultrasound right away.
> then they told me to go home wait for the nurse to call me back that the surgeon wanted to move my followup apt from next week to this week.
> the suspicious spot is 3.5 cm x 1.25 x 1.2 near where they took out the last tumor. radiologist said it looked like what they took out in January
> 
> so I have an apt tomorrow afternoon with the surgeon. i'm already headed to the same clinic in the morning to have my lab work done, see the pulmonologist and get my thyroid nodule biopsied. now I have to go home after that and return in 2 1/2 hours. argh. when it rain it pours, doesn't it?


I did PM you but I did not know they set up a biopsy.


----------



## gelf

they also were able to see several of my lymph glands in the mammogram.


----------



## gelf

got thyroid and breast biopsies done yesterday.

they gave me a copy of the mammogram and ultrasound reports.


----------



## gelf

Mammogram

Bilateral diagnostic digital mammogram with CAD with a targeted right breast ultrasound

Findings: there is a persistent focal asymmetry in the superior aspect of the right breast at approximately the 12 o'clock position. There is architectural distortion at the site of lumpectomy in the upper outer quadrant of the right breast. Reviewing the prior mammograms, there was a biopsy clip marker located in the upper outer quadrant of the right breast that was subsequently localized for lumpectomy.

A targeted right breast ultrasound demonstrates a poorly defined hypoechoic lobular mass at the 12 o'clock position approximately 7 cm from the nipple that measures 1.2 x 1.0 in the antiradial position and approximately 3.5 cm in the radial dimension. This mass corresponds to the previously described hypoechoic on earlier breast ultrasound and also is felt to correspond to the mammographic abnormality from the same date and on today's mammogram.

IMPRESSION:

Abnormal right mammogram. Lobulated hypoechoic mass at the 12 o'clock position of the right breast as discussed above. A residual portion of the previously described mass from the diagnostic mammogram earlier. Consider re-excision.


----------



## gelf

Targeted right breast ultrasound

The comparison is made to a diagnostic mammogram and ultrasound performed earlier.

There is a heterogeneously hypoechoic lobular mass at the 12 o'clock position approximately 7 cm from the nipple that corresponds to the mammographic density on today's study. The mass is similar in appearance from the prior ultrasound. The mass measures approximately 1.2 x 1.0 in the antiradial position and up to 3.5 cm in the radial dimension.

The measurement of the mass were performed slightly differently from the prior ultrasound examination. Overall, the mass appears stable in size compared to prior. The abnormality may represent several masses or cysts that are conglomerate with one another.

IMPRESSION

Abnormal right breast ultrasound. Persistent mass at the 12 o'clock position of the right breast as discussed above. Recommend re-excision.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> Mammogram
> 
> Bilateral diagnostic digital mammogram with CAD with a targeted right breast ultrasound
> 
> Findings: there is a persistent focal asymmetry in the superior aspect of the right breast at approximately the 12 o'clock position. There is architectural distortion at the site of lumpectomy in the upper outer quadrant of the right breast. Reviewing the prior mammograms, there was a biopsy clip marker located in the upper outer quadrant of the right breast that was subsequently localized for lumpectomy.
> 
> A targeted right breast ultrasound demonstrates a poorly defined hypoechoic lobular mass at the 12 o'clock position approximately 7 cm from the nipple that measures 1.2 x 1.0 in the antiradial position and approximately 3.5 cm in the radial dimension. This mass corresponds to the previously described hypoechoic on earlier breast ultrasound and also is felt to correspond to the mammographic abnormality from the same date and on today's mammogram.
> 
> IMPRESSION:
> 
> Abnormal right mammogram. Lobulated hypoechoic mass at the 12 o'clock position of the right breast as discussed above. A residual portion of the previously described mass from the diagnostic mammogram earlier. Consider re-excision.


Aw; geez! Have you talked to the surgeon yet? Bless your heart! Sending tons of hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## gelf

I saw the surgeon yesterday afternoon and he did the biopsy. the results will be back Friday (Thursday if it wasn't for the holiday)


----------



## gelf

i'm hoarse. didn't happen after the other 3 biopsies. should I be concerned?


----------



## gelf

I've called the dr and left a message so they can hear how bad my throat is. I've left two messages through the email system in case they couldn't hear me. it also feels like a lump to the left side of the thyroid in my throat and its getting stiff like. very funky feeling


----------



## gelf

LAB WORK 

7/2/2013

*Free T3 * _3.4 _ 2.3-4.2 pg/ml
*Free T4 * _1.35_ 0.8-1.8 ng/dl (last time was 1.38)
*AntiMicrosomal Antibody*
_ <28.0 _ (0.0-60.0 u/mL)
*TSH * _* 2.48 *_ (0.45-5.5 mIU/mL) (last time 1.69, before that 1.18)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> LAB WORK
> 
> 7/2/2013
> 
> *Free T3 * _3.4 _ 2.3-4.2 pg/ml
> *Free T4 * _1.35_ 0.8-1.8 ng/dl (last time was 1.38)
> *AntiMicrosomal Antibody*
> _ <28.0 _ (0.0-60.0 u/mL)
> *TSH * _* 2.48 *_ (0.45-5.5 mIU/mL) (last time 1.69, before that 1.18)
> 
> Any thoughts?


First and foremost; how is that lump and your voice and your throat? Did you get in touch w/ the doctor?

That FT3 is just barely above mid-range which a bit concerning as well. Won't your doc raise your Synthroid?

It could be that you have something going on with other antibodies such as Trab.

TRAbs are subdivided into activating, blocking and neutral antibodies, depending on their effect on the TSH receptor.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## gelf

voice little better. didn't talk much over the last few days.
dr said if not better by Tuesday to come in (voice rest, ice)


----------



## gelf

some swelling visible on neck at biopsy site (about the size of the spot bandaid). no bruising.


----------



## gelf

ANOTHER LAB RESULT IN

TSI Ser-aCnc <89 (they didn't give a range, but a web search says >130 is normal)


----------



## gelf

my surgeon called Friday night with a double whammy!!!!!


----------



## gelf

_DOUBLE WHAMMY_

Right breast, needle biopsies: Comedo ductal carcinoma in situ

comments: receptor studies for ER & PR to follow in separate report

Right Thyroid nodule, needle aspirate (3 smears): cellular findings consistent with a Hurthle Cell Neoplasm.

Comment: complete excision is recommended to fully define this neoplasm.

I'm scheduled for a Left Breast MRI this afternoon to double- check that side for any tumors and consistency.

I see the surgeon tomorrow morning to answer questions and schedule the two surgeries (hopefully at the same time!!!)

I have started the process to get the plastic surgeon on the health plan (he's on a higher pay level currently, so it shouldn't take as long to do so).


----------



## jenny v

Well, shoot, that news sucks. I can't imagine how overwhelmed you must feel right now, but it sounds like you've got a plan and some good doctors in place and you know you can always come here to vent to us. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## gelf

ok, finished with surgeon visit.
have to see plastic surgeon but not the one they recommend, since that one is not on my health plan. so that apt is next Tuesday afternoon. hopefully we can get the surgery scheduled while i'm at that appt. while he says I have a 2 month window to get the two surgeries done plus the reconstruction, i'd rather as soon as possible.


----------



## jenny v

gelf, you might post this in the Thyroid Cancer thread. I know there is at least one member who is going through treatment for breast cancer and has thyroid issues, too.


----------



## gelf

just waiting to see the plastic surgeon for the coordination of getting the surgery done as soon as possible.


----------



## gelf

saw the plastic surgeon. he used to be a general surgeon and then a medical examiner/coroner before he turned to plastic surgery.

my belly is too riddled with scars for the procedure i really wanted, but he is confident that he can do the latissimus dorsi flap and make me as big (44D) as I was before all of this. the only catch is he needs to roll me on my stomach during his part. so we have to wait to see if my general surgeon thinks that is possible after the thyroid is removed (possible swelling issues, already in surgery 4-5 hours at and his part is 3 hours)


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> saw the plastic surgeon. he used to be a general surgeon and then a medical examiner/coroner before he turned to plastic surgery.
> 
> my belly is too riddled with scars for the procedure i really wanted, but he is confident that he can do the latissimus dorsi flap and make me as big (44D) as I was before all of this. the only catch is he needs to roll me on my stomach during his part. so we have to wait to see if my general surgeon thinks that is possible after the thyroid is removed (possible swelling issues, already in surgery 4-5 hours at and his part is 3 hours)


Oh, my goodness!!! Are you doing everything all at one time? My dear, my dear!


----------



## gelf

surgery scheduled now
for the mastectomy & thyroidectomy with sentinal node injection 9 am central time Friday July 26th

the reconstruction will be about a month later


----------



## Octavia

Oh, wow. Sending positive vibes down south for you. Is the same surgeon doing it all (I mean the surgeries on the 26th)?

:hugs:


----------



## gelf

yes on the 26th

i have a plastic surgeon for the reconstruction later in the summer


----------



## gelf

off for first round of pre-op today at the clinic 
2nd round wednesday at the hospital
plus have to take hubby to his dr monday for his diverticulitis problems.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> off for first round of pre-op today at the clinic
> 2nd round wednesday at the hospital
> plus have to take hubby to his dr monday for his diverticulitis problems.


You have a very full cup. Please let us know how pre-op goes.


----------



## gelf

only did blood work. they said ekg from january was still valid. had chest xray for pulmonary so did that to.
cancer services was friendly. got a case of boost, a cami and a bed jacket with lots of inside pockets. will be able to use both for both surgeries. also a soft pillow falsie! and some homemade port pillows the one local catholic high school had their sewing classes make as a project! kermit the frog fabric!!!!
one of the fitters tole me they give you a compression bra in the hospital, to help keep the swelling under the armpit on the ribs down. 
now my oncologist wants to see me tomorrow. so i'm trying to rearrange the appointments so I can see the anesthesiologist at the hospital on the same day i see the oncologist (same building complex). otherwise its two days in a row over there. all these trips are wearying me out.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> only did blood work. they said ekg from january was still valid. had chest xray for pulmonary so did that to.
> cancer services was friendly. got a case of boost, a cami and a bed jacket with lots of inside pockets. will be able to use both for both surgeries. also a soft pillow falsie! and some homemade port pillows the one local catholic high school had their sewing classes make as a project! kermit the frog fabric!!!!
> one of the fitters tole me they give you a compression bra in the hospital, to help keep the swelling under the armpit on the ribs down.
> now my oncologist wants to see me tomorrow. so i'm trying to rearrange the appointments so I can see the anesthesiologist at the hospital on the same day i see the oncologist (same building complex). otherwise its two days in a row over there. all these trips are wearying me out.


No kidding; you must be exhausted. How is hubby doing?

Gotta' love Kermit!!! LOL!!


----------



## gelf

i'm getting 5 1/2 to 6 hours of sleep a night. with a nap or two during the day.
hubby and i are getting on each other's nerves daily


----------



## gelf

off to the anesthesiologist today. picking up new glasses at glasses store. got my prescription sunglasses yesterday (tortoiseshell frames)


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> i'm getting 5 1/2 to 6 hours of sleep a night.  with a nap or two during the day.
> hubby and i are getting on each other's nerves daily


Understandable. Illness is perhaps one of the greatest stressors known to man....................................and woman!

Keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gelf

ugh! two showers -- one tonight and one in the morning -- with hibiclens soap sponge. as if I don't have anything better to do at 3 am!!!! at least i'm not driving. my neighbor is and i'll get to sleep/doze until they start probing with the dye and iv needles.


----------



## jenny v

Hang in there and let us know how things go. At the very least, you're probably the cleanest you've ever been in your life after using that Hibiclens soap! :tongue0013:


----------



## gelf

off for the night. having some anxiety issues, which is to be expected. throat has been tight the last few days off and on. will be glad to be rid of the thyroid. the breast is another story.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> surgery scheduled now
> for the mastectomy & thyroidectomy with sentinal node injection 9 am central time Friday July 26th
> 
> the reconstruction will be about a month later


Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today and ensuing days for a very speedy and unremarkable recovery!


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> off for the night. having some anxiety issues, which is to be expected. throat has been tight the last few days off and on. will be glad to be rid of the thyroid. the breast is another story.


I know. But they are going to fix you. You have been through too much; it is time for this to stop and for you to get better and enjoy life.


----------



## gelf

i'm here! still feels strange w/o boob but its ok


----------



## gelf

calcium 24 hours after surgery 9.1 (8.4-10.5)


----------



## jenny v

Your calcium looks pretty good--did you have your thyroid removed or just the breast surgery? How long before your reconstruction surgery?


----------



## gelf

reconstruction sometime in sept


----------



## joplin1975

gelf said:


> i'm here! still feels strange w/o boob but its ok


This made me laugh. 

Been following along...don't have anything useful to add, but wanted to say your humor and grace is really inspiring.


----------



## lacey

Hang in there. My daughter in law had both breasts removed from cancer and had reconstructive surgery. Said it was a long process, but she is happy and cancer free today. It won't be long before you can say the same. Praying for you.


----------



## gelf

just still waiting on the final pathology. dr said the lab was way behind and he hadn't gotten any of the Friday biopsy results yet on Wednesday morning. usually it is only 2 days....


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> just still waiting on the final pathology. dr said the lab was way behind and he hadn't gotten any of the Friday biopsy results yet on Wednesday morning. usually it is only 2 days....


Good morning!! You are such an awesome woman!! Truly a good role model for all who post here.

And.......................if you are ever down; just know that we truly are here for you as well.

Did you go to work today?


----------



## gelf

yes, I've been to work every day this week except for Wednesday. final path in. even though the thyroid came back benign it was pre-cancerous so i'm relieved its out. hubby is not even squawking that it was benign. (partially because of how good I've felt all week).

then wham. darn kidneys acted up. kidney infection. at least the surgeon called the antibiotics in instead of making me go to the clinic to get checked out.


----------



## jenny v

Ugh, when it rains, it pours, right? Your poor body has been through a lot lately.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> yes, I've been to work every day this week except for Wednesday. final path in. even though the thyroid came back benign it was pre-cancerous so i'm relieved its out. hubby is not even squawking that it was benign. (partially because of how good I've felt all week).
> 
> then wham. darn kidneys acted up. kidney infection. at least the surgeon called the antibiotics in instead of making me go to the clinic to get checked out.


After what you just went through, kidney infection is not a surprise. The Ab will knock that right out. You are pushing hard so maybe you can get some rest this weekend? I hope?


----------



## gelf

last week's surgeon visit had me frustrated. still have j-p drain because of the scar line being red and irritated. changed antibiotic to clindamycin. so had my residual itchies start on that. got through until Monday morning -- then my kidney started hurting again. bad enough that I called the on-call dr at 10 pm last night. drank a lot of water and cranberry juice over night (and of course peed on the hour every hour...) the on-call dr said to have my dr do a urine culture when I go in today to make sure i'm on the correct antibiotic. I think i'm sufficiently pain pilled and hydrated now...for now...

had an endo apt yesterday. took blood for tsh and calcium. and to return in 3 weeks to determine if need an adjustment. I need to email them to see I need to get more calcitrical ordered since I run out Friday.


----------



## jenny v

Definitely get that urine culture. I had one infection a few years ago and it took two different kinds of antibiotics to completely wipe it out.


----------



## Andros

gelf said:


> last week's surgeon visit had me frustrated. still have j-p drain because of the scar line being red and irritated. changed antibiotic to clindamycin. so had my residual itchies start on that. got through until Monday morning -- then my kidney started hurting again. bad enough that I called the on-call dr at 10 pm last night. drank a lot of water and cranberry juice over night (and of course peed on the hour every hour...) the on-call dr said to have my dr do a urine culture when I go in today to make sure i'm on the correct antibiotic. I think i'm sufficiently pain pilled and hydrated now...for now...
> 
> had an endo apt yesterday. took blood for tsh and calcium. and to return in 3 weeks to determine if need an adjustment. I need to email them to see I need to get more calcitrical ordered since I run out Friday.


Oh, my goodness....................you have got to get that infection cleared up!! What did the culture turn up? Gram Negative or Gram Positive; Fungal???

I sure by this posting you are on the proper med and beginning to feel better.


----------



## gelf

got my first post-op lab results

TSH 9.94 (.27 - 4.20 uIU/mL)
T4 1.10 (.93 - 1.70 ng/dL)
Calcium 9.7 (8.4-10.5 mg/dL)
Ironically, my Calcium has been checked several times over the past year and its always in the 9.4 -9.9 range)


----------



## gelf

my endo bumped me from 112 to 125 mg synthroid


----------

